# USC Film Production for Fall 2011



## baba3288 (May 20, 2010)

Hi guys, has anyone started preparing for the fall 2011 program on Film Directing / Production? If so, hop in and share with us how far you've managed to start. Because i am starting now. Not sure when the deadline will be for the 2011 class. USC website stated no later than December 1st. I wonder if this is for last year or the coming year.


----------



## Insearchof_ (May 20, 2010)

I am a production applicant. Currently, I have finished my portfolio list and I am working on my personal statement. If you look at the NYU thread you will find several others who have started the application process for 2011.

And yes, the dates listed on the USC website are the deadlines. I believe these deadlines don't change.

Are you applying to any other schools?


----------



## VideoGuyATL (May 29, 2010)

I have started preparing. I am debating whether or not I want to take the GRE. I know it's not required anymore, but someone said it may help with scholarships sooooo...lol. I know that if I am accepted, I will need some scholarship money.


----------



## Insearchof_ (Jun 27, 2010)

I just checked USC updated website, and the rumor is half true.

The Peter Stark Producing Program and the Writing M.F.A will require applicants to take the GRE exam.

However, the Film Production program is safe. Thank God!


----------



## 'K' Chang (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm a Peter Stark program applicant. It seems that not many people in this forum are talking about producing program. Is that true Peter Stark program requires GRE? I was studying, but dropped it to make myself focus on the application process. If it's required, I should at least take the exam, but I just can't see where USC website mentionin GRE is required. 

And, I have another question.
Is pre-interview or tour required?
I'm in a different country. 

I wish I could go there n have a tour or interview with some people in USC, but well... I live 6k miles away. 

Please let me know if it's required for the producing program.

I am also into production, and I worked as a Program Director for a Television affiliate. But, now, I want to learn/experience different aspect of doing Film/Television. I mean.. as a Producer...


----------



## Insearchof_ (Jul 6, 2010)

Yes 'K' Chang, the Sparks Producing Program will require applicants to take the GRE exam. Here is the link: http://www-cntv.usc.edu/prospe...ation-procedures.htm

In regards to your second question... yes the producing program will also require an interview. However, if you are not able to conduct your interview in person, you can do it by phone.

Lastly, a tour of their facility is not require, so you can go about the whole application process without leaving Korea.


----------



## 'K' Chang (Jul 6, 2010)

Thank you for the link, Insearchof!
They finally updated their website. I thought still admission info for 2010 was up. For 2010 admission, GRE wasn't required as you know.

Do you know what they would ask on the phone interview? I don't understand why they would wanna do the phone interview while I haven't done any of application process. Probably some typical questions...

It will be long journey... competitive... tough... well, I wish I could be in the U.S, and share all the info with people who are on the same page.


----------



## VideoGuyATL (Jul 6, 2010)

Insearchof, are you going to take the GRE? Also, are you as nervous about your visual submission as I am? lol.


----------



## Insearchof_ (Jul 6, 2010)

To answer your question VideoGuyATL, I am not taking the GRE. I am still a student and along with classes, applying to grad school and making films, I will not have enough time to prepare for the exam. Also, out of the 5 schools I am applying to, none of them require the GRE.

And like you, I too am nervous about my visual submission. I plan to cut out a 5 minute scene from a 10 minute film I shot back in January. I believe the scene will be able to stand on its own. Personally though, I wish they would have extend the time limit or gotten rid of the visual submission altogether.


----------



## lilat (Jul 12, 2010)

I've started working on the personal statement and the writing sample. I'm planning on take the GRE, I heard that it can help with financial aid. Maybe it's a little crazy, but rather than using any of my older stuff, I was thinking of shooting something new for the 5 minute visual submission. But I have a lot of old stuff I'm proud of too, so who knows? It makes me nervous too, but I'm more worried about the personal statement. I'm not one to really open up to people, so the idea of doing it on paper for a ton of strangers is a little freaky. :S


----------



## One_Girl_Revolution (Jul 15, 2010)

I agree with Insearchof, I wish they got rid of the visual sample requirement and focused on personal statement and creative writing materials.

Hmm, I had a video I was thinking of submitting, but it is 27 seconds longer than what they are asking for. I guess it's back to the editing room when I head back to school.

There was something I was a bit confused about. They did not ask for a dvd but a URL. Meaning I can just send them a link from you tube?


----------



## Insearchof_ (Jul 15, 2010)

I don't think they would mind that your visual submission is over 27 seconds, especially if it's credits. 

And yes, they want us to submit our visual submission online. The only thing the want us to mail is our transcripts.


----------



## One_Girl_Revolution (Jul 19, 2010)

> Originally posted by Insearchof_:
> To answer your question VideoGuyATL, I am not taking the GRE. I am still a student and along with classes, applying to grad school and making films, I will not have enough time to prepare for the exam. Also, out of the 5 schools I am applying to, none of them require the GRE.
> 
> And like you, I too am nervous about my visual submission. I plan to cut out a 5 minute scene from a 10 minute film I shot back in January. I believe the scene will be able to stand on its own. Personally though, I wish they would have extend the time limit or gotten rid of the visual submission altogether.




Other than USC and Columbia, which schools are you applying to?


LMU is the only one that requires a GRE. I signed up for the GRE practice test at University of Hawaii to see how I do. I am studying for that test while working on essays for applications. Depending on how well I do on the practice GRE, I will decide if I will go through with the LMU admissions process.


----------



## Insearchof_ (Jul 19, 2010)

> Originally posted by One_Girl_Revolution:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Insearchof_:
> To answer your question VideoGuyATL, I am not taking the GRE. I am still a student and along with classes, applying to grad school and making films, I will not have enough time to prepare for the exam. Also, out of the 5 schools I am applying to, none of them require the GRE.
> 
> And like you, I too am nervous about my visual submission. I plan to cut out a 5 minute scene from a 10 minute film I shot back in January. I believe the scene will be able to stand on its own. Personally though, I wish they would have extend the time limit or gotten rid of the visual submission altogether.




Other than USC and Columbia, which schools are you applying to?


LMU is the only one that requires a GRE. I signed up for the GRE practice test at University of Hawaii to see how I do. I am studying for that test while working on essays for applications. Depending on how well I do on the practice GRE, I will decide if I will go through with the LMU admissions process. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


Other than the two you mentioned, I will be applying to NYU, UCLA and AFI.

When are you taking the practice test? And if all goes according to plan, when do you figure you'll be taking the actual exam?


----------



## Insearchof_ (Jul 20, 2010)

Are you allowed to send your GRE scores after the December 1st deadline?


----------



## One_Girl_Revolution (Jul 21, 2010)

You have to ask the school. LMU's deadline is February.


----------



## R. Sid (Oct 15, 2010)

Anyone who has finished applying for fall 2011? Postmark deadline is Dec 1st right?


----------



## Gordino (Nov 30, 2010)

Everyone get their apps in on time?  Just got mine submitted this morning.  

Now begins the long wait where I second guess my choices


----------



## FilmClassicGirl (Nov 30, 2010)

Gordino, I sent my application off a couple of weeks ago. SO glad that part is over. As for the waiting, I don't think it'll be as long a wait as we think. Just try to forget about it   

Good luck!!


----------



## M Dawg (Nov 30, 2010)

When's the latest we can send in our application?  I know the deadline is tomorrow, but like what's the cut-off?  Tomorrow noon?  Tomorrow midnight?  EST?  PST?


----------



## Insearchof_ (Nov 30, 2010)

M Dawg, I assume the cutoff would be midnight for where ever you're located, because that's the time that will appear on your receipt after you submit your application. 

And technically, if it were a specific time zone, whoever is not in that time zone would have any where from an hour to 3 hours, more or less, to work on their application and it wouldn't be fair.


----------



## M Dawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks!  So like 32 hours to go, I guess?  I'll definitely be cutting it close.  

Read your post re: GREs, btw.  I don't think they're required for production at USC, and if they are, the school will ask for them later if you don't have them.  Selfishly, I wish they were more important, but, like GPA, they're generally a university requirement and the film admissions department couldn't care less.


----------



## Dimos (Nov 30, 2010)

How important is it to be inside the 1000 word limit? If I'm like 100 words over do I instantly get disqualified or something??


----------



## Jayimess (Nov 30, 2010)

Dimos, trim the 100 words.  It's not that they'll disqualify you, or even that they'll be counting your words...because who knows if they will, though I sincerely doubt it.  It's about forcing yourself to look at your work, drop your ego, and edit it...It's that they told you what to do, so you should do it.  

These admissions committees are working filmmakers and screenwriters, don't disrespect them by refusing to edit yourself, even if you're sure they'll never notice.

Best of luck in these final hours, folks.  You can do it!


----------



## Dimos (Dec 1, 2010)

I see... Just those extra words add a lot of value for my application. Having trouble shaving them off. Cause I lose either style, or description of myself... Well I'll be refining it all day


----------



## Mirpanda (Dec 1, 2010)

> Originally posted by Dimos:
> I see... Just those extra words add a lot of value for my application. Having trouble shaving them off. Cause I lose either style, or description of myself... Well I'll be refining it all day



I know what you mean.  I worked hard to trim everything to fit within the word/page limits and succeeded... except for my dialogue scene.  I have an extra 1/2 page.  I believe in concision, but that baby is about as concise as it can be; taking out anything else would be detrimental to the scene.  I'm hoping they don't get pissed at that extra 1/2 page, because I can't find any way to trim that scene any further. :-/


----------



## Mirpanda (Dec 1, 2010)

WOOHOO!  I am officially finished with my USC app.  Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Dimos (Dec 1, 2010)

Just submitted too.... man I'm on no sleep and my confidence is completely shot. 

Not sure if I'll be admitted. Who knows. I hope so!


----------



## Max Keller (Dec 1, 2010)

Just like 'K' Chang on the first page, I too am a Stark applicant.  I'm wishing you guys all the best and I hope to get the chance to work with some of you if we get in to USC.  

Only 3 1/2 hours left.  Get those apps in as early as possible, if you haven't already.  I uploaded mine last night but it took forever.  There must've been a TON of other people uploading theirs as well because the website moves incredibly slow.


----------



## M Dawg (Dec 1, 2010)

So the admissions website gives me an error every time I try to open it now (it worked fine in the past).  Maybe it's super overloaded?  Blech.

Right after putting the finishing touches on my narrative statement, too.  Maybe this is some twisted act of fate.


----------



## saintman (Dec 1, 2010)

did you guys face in problem n the online application segment?

or is it only me? yet to submit, the system is just not working?


----------



## silverlain (Dec 1, 2010)

The login page is not appearing at all for me. Freaking out a little bit. I hope USC figures something out soon and gives us an extra 24 hours like the other schools...........


----------



## saintman (Dec 1, 2010)

did u call them up, i tried calling them few hours back?

not sure they understood about the problem?


----------



## Mirpanda (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey guys, that happened to me earlier today when I was trying to work on mine.  I closed the page, went into my browser preferences and deleted all of my cookies.  It would work after that.  I had to do that a couple of times while I was working on the app.  Hope it works for you guys!

Edit:  You probably won't have to delete all of your cookies.  I just didn't feel like going through the list and deleting only the USC app cookies.


----------



## One_Girl_Revolution (Dec 2, 2010)

> Originally posted by One_Girl_Revolution:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by saintman:
> did you guys face in problem n the online application segment?
> 
> or is it only me? yet to submit, the system is just not working?


hi, you are not alone. i had issues. I had to log back in several times and website was slow submitting my application. I figured there were alot of people submitting applications during the last two days before the deadline. lol </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## saintman (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi, 
I applied on 2nd December around 12 o' clock noon (IST). I was facing stupid system issues & could not submit my application on time (IST, 1st December). The auto reply I got stated that successfully submitted on 
"(Order Placed Wednesday, December 01, 2010 10:05:57 PM PDT. I am petrified at the thought of getting rejected for being late. The thing is US PDT time is something like 12 hours behind the Indian ST. So prima facie I made it on time. 

 Mailed the USC guys but havent received any confirmation. When I mailed them in the first place stating the difficulties the agreed that the system was having difficulties. But thats it! Nothing more, nothing less!! 

I believe Tisch gave us an extra day to submit, faced the same problems, ended up submitting on 2nd Dec (IST). So hope Tisch would not be an issue. 

Cheers!


----------



## Ya...unreal (Dec 3, 2010)

hey saintman...I'm sure you're fine if you got a reply saying it was successfully submitted. 

Does anybody know when they start interviewing applicants and when final decisions are made?


----------



## Mirpanda (Dec 3, 2010)

> Originally posted by Ya...unreal:
> hey saintman...I'm sure you're fine if you got a reply saying it was successfully submitted.
> 
> Does anybody know when they start interviewing applicants and when final decisions are made?



I read the thread from last Fall's admissions cycle and it looked like people were interviewed around mid Feb. with decisions starting to roll out late Feb/early March. So, it looks like we've got a good 2 1/2 to 3 months wait.


----------



## Liz Kennedy (Dec 4, 2010)

> Originally posted by Mirpanda:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Ya...unreal:
> hey saintman...I'm sure you're fine if you got a reply saying it was successfully submitted.
> 
> Does anybody know when they start interviewing applicants and when final decisions are made?



I read the thread from last Fall's admissions cycle and it looked like people were interviewed around mid Feb. with decisions starting to roll out late Feb/early March. So, it looks like we've got a good 2 1/2 to 3 months wait. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


Hey guys,
Do you know if USC only gives phone interview to Production applicants? I'd be down to travel and do it in person. 

Who's psyched to be done with the app?! 
I'm SO PUMPED its over.


----------



## Ya...unreal (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm way psyched to be done. I did about 8 drafts of my personal statement. 

I'm pretty sure they don't give interviews in person. I think they just do them over the phone. However, someone told me that they sometimes do skype interviews... that would be interesting.


----------



## One_Girl_Revolution (Dec 4, 2010)

> Originally posted by Ya...unreal:
> I'm way psyched to be done. I did about 8 drafts of my personal statement.
> 
> I'm pretty sure they don't give interviews in person. I think they just do them over the phone. However, someone told me that they sometimes do skype interviews... that would be interesting.


I would be interested in a skype interview. yeah, i had several editors and professors look over my essay. AND also made sure i had top notch recommenders(USC film graduates). Glad it's over.


----------



## Liz Kennedy (Dec 5, 2010)

damn. well personally i didn't spend that much time on it. Just thought about what I wanted to write for 2-3 months and banged everything all out in 2 weeks. That's how I roll. 

Still felt like a huge weight lifted off my shoulders tho.


----------



## Mirpanda (Dec 5, 2010)

Liz, I pretty much did mine the same way.  I did go through about 3 rough drafts for my personal statement and photo option narrative though, then spent a couple of days polishing both of them up.  My dialogue scene I banged out pretty quickly with only one rough draft and then about a day of editing and polishing.  I already had a lot of that dialogue written anyway, as I adapted it from a short story I had already finished. 

I have a couple more apps to finish up, but I am so relieved that my USC app is finished!


----------



## Liz Kennedy (Dec 5, 2010)

Yeah, it was a nice feeling of accomplishment in a strange way. I'm also finishing up another app. But for business school...whatever.

Are you applying other film programs?


----------



## Mirpanda (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah, I'm applying to NYU Ticsh Asia and Chapman. I decided to apply to just my top 3 choices this year, and if they don't pan out, which I'm not holding out a great deal of hope that they will, I will reapply next year and probably add a few more schools to the mix.


----------



## Liz Kennedy (Dec 6, 2010)

Sweet! I have a friend at Chapman who LOVES it. I've hard a ton of great stuff about the program. I'm applying to my top schools like you (usc and columbia). Might do AFI and UCLA and NYU next yr if nothing pans out.

Tisch Asia was enticing...I was tempted. big time.


----------



## Mirpanda (Dec 7, 2010)

I've been hearing a lot of good things about Chapman.  I visited back in October and toured the school with a grad producing student.  It was pretty sweet, though I am more partial to USC.  I enjoyed the bustling feel of USC, the location, and just the fact that USC offers a broader spectrum of classes to production students.  Chapman, though very nice, was just so quiet.  Plus, being conservatory style, they require you to enter into a certain track.  Tisch Asia seems amazing.  The locale, with several countries in such close proximity, promises a different look for your work that film students Stateside can't replicate, and I love Southeast Asia.  Plus it's NYU.  USC is my first choice, but I believe I would be happy with any of my top 3 if I'm fortunate enough to be accepted this year.  

I had thought about Columbia or NYU - NYC campus, but I decided to stay in warmer climates.  Not sure this southern girl could handle a New York winter. ;-)

Just curious-  what discipline are you guys planning to concentrate in if you are accepted and attend USC?  Directing?  Editing?  Cinematography?  Film or Television?  

As for myself, I'm hoping to focus on writing and directing, though if time permits, I'll try to throw in a cinematography class too just because I feel that's my weak area and I like to be well-rounded.  I'm not sure how many writing classes production students are allowed access to, but I would like to take advantage of as many as I can.  I may dabble a bit in television, but I'm more interested in film.  I'm a movie fanatic, but only follow 3 TV shows regularly.


----------



## One_Girl_Revolution (Dec 7, 2010)

> Originally posted by Mirpanda:
> I've been hearing a lot of good things about Chapman.  I visited back in October and toured the school with a grad producing student.  It was pretty sweet, though I am more partial to USC.  I enjoyed the bustling feel of USC, the location, and just the fact that USC offers a broader spectrum of classes to production students.  Chapman, though very nice, was just so quiet.  Plus, being conservatory style, they require you to enter into a certain track.  Tisch Asia seems amazing.  The locale, with several countries in such close proximity, promises a different look for your work that film students Stateside can't replicate, and I love Southeast Asia.  Plus it's NYU.  USC is my first choice, but I believe I would be happy with any of my top 3 if I'm fortunate enough to be accepted this year.
> 
> I had thought about Columbia or NYU - NYC campus, but I decided to stay in warmer climates.  Not sure this southern girl could handle a New York winter. ;-)
> ...



lol, that's why this new yorker is currently residing in hawaii. Although, i am willing to go back for Columbia.

I am interested in directing and cinematography for film.


----------



## Ya...unreal (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm interested in producing as my main emphasis and either directing or editing as a secondary. 

Is that how it works at USC? Do you get to choose one discipline as an emphasis and then one as a secondary...that's what I've heard but I actually have no idea. Probably important to know...


----------



## jamesc (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey Everyone,

Fall '11 applicant and former Spring '10/Fall '10 applicant jumping back onto the forums.  The forums seemed a lot more active last year, but I guess it might become that way in March/April.

I only applied to USC this time around and will be targeting a Directing/Cinematography track.  Based on what I know, there is no particular emphasis or direct program within each track (like they do at AFI) and it's students are encourage to be cross disciplined.  That being said, since there aren't enough resources for everyone to be a Directors (which 90% of the incoming class wants to be), it's sometimes wise to move onto another emphasis if you can't out compete your fellow students for resources.

From last year, if you get a call, it's a very good chance that you've either been accepted or wait-listed.  I think it was a 95% ratio of call/acceptance last year.  Those start rolling around in early March.  So keeping my fingers crossed.

Hope to see this thread really pick then   Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## saintman (Dec 21, 2010)

how many have submitted photographs & who all have gone with videos ..
i have submitted photographs, if you guys are interested we all can share url .. i am interested in seeing whatever you have gone with .. if anyone is not willing to share it in a public forum, you can pm me ..

what say ...


----------



## M Dawg (Dec 21, 2010)

Went with video, since my bipartite sample miraculously added up to 4:55:

http://vimeo.com/17391716

The feedback I received on this was it's not nearly good enough to be competitive (applying as cinematographer), but whatever.  It's an honest representation of my interests, and USC is my reach school, anyway.


----------



## saintman (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi M Dawg,

 I am seriously not an expert so probably my views don't matter much but I really liked your video. 

best wishes ..


----------



## One_Girl_Revolution (Dec 22, 2010)

Not my cup of tea but it looks like something Michael Cera might star in or the guys from the White Castle movie.

I sent in a suspense film with a twist. Hitchcock inspired and shot in Hawaii, the Makiki area in the wilderness.


----------



## saintman (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi Girl on the verge of making a revolution,

Do you mind sharing your video or you can also pm me!

Regards


----------



## Ya...unreal (Dec 22, 2010)

M Dawg,

I thought your video was hilarious. Also, I've seen some videos that students used who got accepted to USC and weren't nearly as well done. 

I sent in a short film I made a couple of years ago. It was a comedy horror. Risky genre but I think it's pretty good work.


----------



## M Dawg (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks, I'm really glad someone likes it!  I'm not worried in terms of production value so much as genre (it's horror/comedy, as you mentioned), and the fact that it's a trailer and reel, not a self-contained short.

I wouldn't have shared it unless I was proud of it.  I just don't think it contains the kind of emotionally honest, traditional storytelling that most MFAs value.  The concept is childish and the shots are conceptually basic.  That said, my fingers are still very firmly crossed that some visual merit shows through.


----------



## Ya...unreal (Dec 23, 2010)

Well I think the best thing about your video is that you will definitely stand out. The admissions committee will most likely remember that video.

The best advice I got from a student who was accepted was to go "bat-**** crazy" with everything. I don't think they necessarily want traditional storytellers.  Personally, I tried to be as unique as possible in my application and stayed away from giving them anything close to "traditional." 

It's a hard program to get into, so the more you stand out, the more they will look at and appreciate your work.

As for your shots, I believe they are really just looking for potential. I wouldn't sweat them being conceptually basic. They don't want students who can already do the professional stuff. Well, I'm sure they want some of those types but they also want people that don't have  much experience so they can teach them and mold them into the type of filmmaker they want from scratch. 

The only thing that I think is risky about your video is that it is a reel/trailer. I think they want to see students tell them a story so they can gauge your abilities as a storyteller, which is huge for them. However, you're applying for a cinematography emphasis so this may not be so bad. 

Did you get your undergrad degree in film production? Was your reel from student films?


----------



## Mirpanda (Dec 23, 2010)

M Dawg, your video amused me and I'm with Ya...unreal- I think it will be memorable, which is a good thing.  

As for my strategy, I approached the application process with honesty and sincerity in mind and attempted to show myself as a unique individual with a defined voice.  My personal statement was so, well, _personal_ that I wouldn't let my family or anyone else that knew me read it. And I usually share my work eagerly with anyone who'll pay me any attention. haha  

I am hesitant to share my actual app materials on a public, search-able forum though, but I don't really mind pming them to anyone who's curious.  

(Yeah, I edited this part out because I got all paranoid about the possibility of the admissions committee perusing the site and potentially ID-ing me.  I think I'll try to keep my anonymity intact until the cycle is over.)

So that's the short of my app and strat.  And now I wait.

Is it March yet?


----------



## M Dawg (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks!  Fingers crossed...

Ya...unreal, I was a film studies major as an undergrad, but I also took two production courses.  Some of the reel is from that, but most of it is from microbudget dtv horror I've shot.  The nice thing about shooting features is you get a surplus of material from which to choose.  If I were a film production major I probably wouldn't apply for an MFA; from what I understand MFAs and BFAs are largely redundant.  But the more I work the more deficits I see in what I'm doing and I want to fill those.


----------



## Mirpanda (Feb 7, 2011)

USC stirs!  I have my phone interview this afternoon.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## Insearchof_ (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey Mirpanda, when did you get notified for your interview and was it by phone or did you get an email?


----------



## Mirpanda (Feb 7, 2011)

I missed a call from them this morning and they left me a voicemail saying when they would call again.  I hadn't had any advance notice which leads me to believe that it won't be overly formal.


----------



## Insearchof_ (Feb 7, 2011)

Does anyone know whether interviews are required for Fall admission into USC's MFA Production program? I called their Admission's Office yesterday, and I was told that the School of Cinematic Arts does conduct interviews and that they base their decisions solely on our creative materials. So I thought to myself, then is it the University "itself" who interviews applicants and not the school?

Does anyone know whether this is true, does the School of Cinematic Arts normally admit Production candidates without interviews?

Even though she works there, I believe that this person who I talked to, doesn't know anything about USC admissions process, but then again I'm no expert myself.


----------



## Mirpanda (Feb 8, 2011)

I can't really say if they do or they don't admit candidates without interviews because I don't have enough information.  I do know that I was interviewed by an SCA faculty member who was also an admissions committee member, and that "interview" is probably not the best word to use to describe the call.  It was more like a conversation.  A guided conversation, but a conversation nonetheless.  

I was told that the conversations were a means to get to know the candidates better, answer any questions that the candidate may have about the program, and aid in SCA's decision making process. I'm sure our creative materials are paramount in the process, but I'm also sure that they will take into consideration the whole application/process.  

Can you get in without an interview?  Maybe.  I don't really know.  The admissions committee members are probably the only ones who do really know.  And they don't give too many details. They also continually tweak their program and application procedures, so what happened last year isn't necessarily guaranteed to happen this year. All I know is that we will probably be hearing our fates in about 3 weeks or so.  

Good luck to you!


----------



## saintman (Feb 8, 2011)

Except Mirpanda no one has yet received a call! You want me to believe this!

 C'mon lurkers open up!!


----------



## Mirpanda (Feb 8, 2011)

Maybe yesterday was the first day for phone calls.  They said they were calling people all day.  I know that things change and this may not be any indication on how things may go this year, but it looked like last year they were calling people into the third week of Feb.  I think it's still early yet to worry.  I was probably one of the lucky ones that got it over with early.  I'm sure they have a lot of people to call.


----------



## Insearchof_ (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks Mirpanda, I think you definitely cleared up some of the issues I had. It seems, unlike most schools, USC interviews are very spur of the moment. They call applicants on the spot instead of talking with them in person. So far this is what I gathered, anyone please correct me if I'm wrong.

Also Mirpanda congratulations on getting an interview!


----------



## saintman (Feb 8, 2011)

Any idea if they call international applicants or directly offer them admission?!


----------



## wonderpony (Feb 10, 2011)

Any news from production?


----------



## saintman (Feb 10, 2011)

It seems only Mirpanda got a call so far, for the time being we all are hoping (desperately) ..


----------



## Gordino (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah, the waiting was bad enough before, but since hearing about Mirpanda's interview it seems to make each passing day of silence feel more ominous.


----------



## mongoose (Feb 10, 2011)

Mirpanda's post inspired me (read: panicked me) into checking my YouTube account. I shared an unlisted video with USC as part of my application, and it got a hit on Feb. 2. USC is definitely active! If any of you shared a private video where views would be controlled, you might want to see if you have some hits.

Hope to get a few more views... and a phone call for that matter!


----------



## wonderpony (Feb 10, 2011)

Ahh! I don't have any views!


----------



## HI FILM (Feb 10, 2011)

I have a view on Feb 9


----------



## mongoose (Feb 10, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about it, wonderpony. No views probably just means they haven't gotten to you yet. One view and no phone call might be the worse place to be! Haha. 

My post wasn't meant to stress anyone out, though I guess there's no helping that! The college/grad school application process is the cruelest torture.


----------



## balawadhi (Feb 10, 2011)

i have no views for February


----------



## Insearchof_ (Feb 10, 2011)

Oddly enough HI FILM, my visual submission had a hit on February 9th as well and it is the first hit of this month. However my visual submission is open to the public and its been played 25 times now.


----------



## Mirpanda (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm sorry guys!  I thought posting that I had an interview would be helpful in setting a time-line and gauging where we were in the process, but it seems it's just caused more anxiety than anything.  :-/


----------



## saintman (Feb 10, 2011)

Same here HiFilm & Insearchof .. 
had a hit on 9th or 10th ...

All hopes are not lost yet, what say!


----------



## M Dawg (Feb 12, 2011)

Got an email on Tuesday asking for contact info for an interview (during designated times), misinterpreted it as asking for availability and replied that I'd be free except on Sunday, the last of the three dates given.  Then never got a phone call!

Hopefully I'll hear something tomorrow.  Anyhow, that's all I know.  Bummed out at the moment, but I sent an email saying I could make myself free if I had to and that I misinterpreted the initial email.  Fingers firmly crossed.


----------



## saintman (Feb 13, 2011)

Anyone inquired if they are sending new set of invitations or are done for this year?!


----------



## FilmClassicGirl (Feb 13, 2011)

M Dawg, I hope it all works out! Maybe they're just really busy with the whole admissions process that they just haven't gotten back to you yet.

Stay strong!


----------



## Anomen1985 (Feb 13, 2011)

so apart from Mirpanda and M Dawg, has anyone else gotten an interview or been contact about one?


----------



## ChrisW (Feb 13, 2011)

I wouldn't worry too much everyone. I've always heard that for USC not everyone who gets in gets an interview and not everyone who gets interviewed gets in.


----------



## M Dawg (Feb 13, 2011)

So I got an email today and apparently I received notification when I wasn't meant to and I don't have an interview.  At least yet. My fingers are still crossed.

Not sure what to read into all this, but...it seems maybe we've got nothing to worry about.  They may just be taking their time.


----------



## Anomen1985 (Feb 13, 2011)

ChrisW and M Dawg, thanks for the additional info; it's a big relief to know that all is not lost just yet!


----------



## jamesc (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

Based on last year's interviewing schedule, I think it works something like this:

- Getting an "interview" depends on who the primary admissions professor viewing your application.  Some professors like calling, some don't.  So not getting an interview doesn't mean that you won't get in.

- However, based on last year's thread, if you do get an interview, you have a very, very high chance of acceptance or at least waitlisting.

- Also based on last year's threads, people received calls at random times, so it seems like the professor may call you as they are reviewing your files.  It didn't seem like all the calls went out in one day.

I've heard this year that there were 500+ applicants to the Graduate program, better than last year's 900+.


----------



## FilmClassicGirl (Feb 13, 2011)

That's helpful info, jamesc. Thanks!


----------



## kwokts (Feb 14, 2011)

so,,,i got one today! email sent at 2am and ask about either today (14th) or tomorrow (15th)
omg i only have less than 24 hours to prepare!!!!!


----------



## HI FILM (Feb 14, 2011)

hi kwokts, was that an e-mail confirming an interview?


----------



## HI FILM (Feb 14, 2011)

is there anyone here who is waitlisted for Spring 2011 and get any notification for Fall 2011?


----------



## Mirpanda (Feb 14, 2011)

Congrats kwokts and good luck!


----------



## Mirpanda (Feb 14, 2011)

Oh, and thanks so much for the info Jamesc!


----------



## Tommy (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi everyone. Just found this website and I thought I'd fill in some information that I haven't seen yet.

I think Jamesc nailed a lot of the process and it seems that it does depend on who is looking at your applications. I got an email last week and had a phone conversation on Friday. It was explained to me that each professor (don't know how many) are given a stack of applications, then they pick their choices and submit them for final decisions.

Also, when I had my phone conversation, I was told they had more applications this year than they ever had before... Which conflicts with the number of apps Jamesc mentioned. Maybe they just say that every year? Although it would make sense that everyone is trying to avoid the economic situation.


----------



## saintman (Feb 15, 2011)

Anyone who submitted pretty late got an interview yet? Or most of them submitted (whoever got an offer for interview) earlier than the deadline. I submitted on the last possible hour, so just to clarify (read console myself) things!


----------



## Mirpanda (Feb 15, 2011)

Saintman, I submitted my app at about 5pm on the day of the deadline.  Maybe the faculty member that has your app hasn't called anyone yet or isn't finished going through their stack.  Hang in there.  We still have about 2 weeks (give or take a few days) before they start rolling out decisions.  Stay strong!


----------



## saintman (Feb 15, 2011)

I actually ended up submitting on the last possible minute!

Anyway that is irrelevant now, the time has come; all i can do is to hope!!

Thanks for your support, truly appreciate it!!!


----------



## jamesc (Feb 15, 2011)

Congrats to Mirpanda, kwokts and Tommy on your interviews!

For any who are curious, I compiled a list of last year's phone calls and their eventual outcomes.

2010 Phone Calls
Feb 13 - youthquake (waitlisted)
Feb 15 - gh0sted (?)
Feb 15 - Yoyo8 (Philippines) (accepted)
Feb 16 - giraffe (China) (?)
Feb 17 - Ben (accepted)
Feb 18 - Lvn (accepted)
Feb 18 - Jen Kay (accepted)
Feb 19 - yonkondy (accepted)
Feb 21 - EMDelMar (accepted)
Feb 21 - Akriti (rejected)
Feb 22 - magneeta (accepted)
Feb 23 - brainwahsed (rejected?)

Mar 06 - First acceptance (email)
Mar 22 - Last acceptance (snail mail)

Also, this link was posted last year and seemed to have activated in early March.  It seemed to be an indication of acceptance.
https://camel2.usc.edu/AdmGradCertification/


----------



## miaochien (Feb 15, 2011)

Hello everyone! Congrats to those who got interviews. Does any international students got any informations about their app.  Thanks


----------



## Mirpanda (Feb 15, 2011)

Wow, Jamesc- thanks for digging that up!  Very helpful! 

Welcome miaochien!


----------



## jamesc (Feb 19, 2011)

just curious if anyone else has received a phone interview?


----------



## HI FILM (Feb 19, 2011)

nothing, nothing, nothing...


----------



## miaochien (Feb 19, 2011)

nothing nothing nothing nothing......Orz'''


----------



## R. Sid (Feb 19, 2011)

Nope. Havent heard anything from any of the schools. Is that a good or a bad sign?


----------



## moonfullofstars (Feb 20, 2011)

Good luck to all of you! I applied to the Stark Program and I should be hearing back by this Wednesday (eek!)

You guys seem really dedicated and driven, and I hope that we'll all be at USC together soon


----------



## Mirpanda (Feb 22, 2011)

Best of luck to you, moonfullofstars!  Looking forward to hearing your good news tomorrow! ;-)


----------



## Tommy (Feb 22, 2011)

Has anyone visited the campus since the new renovations? I'm visiting a week from Thursday and have no idea what to expect... But I hear amazing things.


----------



## Mirpanda (Feb 22, 2011)

I visited last October and went on a tour - SCA is amazing.  If you don't believe in love at first sight, well, you might want to rethink that assumption.  I fell, and fell hard. Made a believer out of me.  ;-)  

Seriously though- the SCA facilities are state of the art and not to mention quite attractive.  I think you'll be impressed.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah... I've heard amazing things. I visited way back in 2006 or so when I was thinking of transferring there, but I haven't seen any of the new stuff.

Definitely been leaning USC lately so I hope good news is around the corner for the lot of us. I have a friend who would be only one semester ahead of me so I realized it would probably make a lot of sense from a networking point of view to stay in LA.


----------



## Mirpanda (Feb 23, 2011)

OK, this may mean nothing but... I am able to login to the "Intent to Enroll" page jamesc posted for us.  It gives me the option to check "Yes, I intend to register at USC for the semester checked below:"  and when I check it, it gives me the option to select "Master of Fine Arts - Cinematic Arts Film and Television Production - Fall 2011"  

Are any of you able to log into the website?


----------



## brainwashed (Feb 23, 2011)

Mirpanda, can you please re-post the link! Can't scroll through the forum on my iPhone at work thank you and looks like a good sign for you!


----------



## HI FILM (Feb 23, 2011)

https://camel2.usc.edu/AdmGradCertification/


----------



## HI FILM (Feb 23, 2011)

I tried that link and it doesn't work for me


----------



## brainwashed (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks! Didn't work for me either


----------



## mongoose (Feb 23, 2011)

Me neither.


----------



## Gordino (Feb 23, 2011)

Wouldn't let me log in either.


----------



## jamesc (Feb 23, 2011)

> Originally posted by Mirpanda:
> OK, this may mean nothing but... I am able to login to the "Intent to Enroll" page jamesc posted for us.  It gives me the option to check "Yes, I intend to register at USC for the semester checked below:"  and when I check it, it gives me the option to select "Master of Fine Arts - Cinematic Arts Film and Television Production - Fall 2011"
> 
> Are any of you able to log into the website?



From last year's thread, that is a very, very good indication that you're in   Congratulations!

The link doesn't work for me, so now just hoping for a waitlist :/


----------



## Mirpanda (Feb 23, 2011)

Holy freaking crap... ok, I will remain calm.  Part of me doesn't dare to get excited yet for fear it's a mistake.  But thank you for the congrats all the same!  

Don't give up hope yet guys.  Not until you get that letter.  Hang in there.


----------



## Mirpanda (Feb 23, 2011)

Haha... Thanks Witt.  Maybe it was the Trojan horse.   Gah, I hope you get the call.  I'd love to see you at USC this fall.


----------



## wonderpony (Feb 23, 2011)

I feel like an idiot for asking and I know I know how to do it. But... how do you check your status?


----------



## Mirpanda (Feb 23, 2011)

https://camel2.usc.edu/AdmGradCertification/

Wonderpony, I went to the link above, put in my USC ID and my date of birth, and it brought me to the intent to enroll page where I can certify that I intend to enroll in the MFA - Film and Television Production program for Fall 2011. 

I've been checking it every day since jamesc posted it and haven't been able to log in until today.  

Of course, I didn't dare certify yet.  Don't want to piss off USC by certifying that I intend to enroll before they even officially invite me to do so.


----------



## Mirpanda (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh, BTW, I have been checking my application status also.  It still says "Submitted" and that it's been forwarded to the academic department for an admission decision, blah blah blah.  

That is accessed here: https://app.applyyourself.com/?id=USC-GRAD


----------



## Mirpanda (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh Witt, I hope it works out.   If you don't make it this year, will you reapply next year?  I sure as hell hope so.  You seem like a freaking awesome dude and I'd love to work with you...


----------



## wonderpony (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you very much!

It didn't ask if I wanted to enroll though... oh well.


----------



## Mirpanda (Feb 23, 2011)

No prob, Wonderpony.  I wouldn't worry yet that you can't log into the intent to enroll page.  They may not be finished setting everything up for the Production applicants.  Starkies are officially hearing back today, but Production wasn't given any firm date - just a time frame of late February - early March.  Like I said before, don't fret until you get that letter/email/phone call/whatever with their admission decision.


----------



## wonderpony (Feb 23, 2011)

Witt,

I spoke with someone who is on a board of admissions for a MFA creative writing program. He said that getting rejected from MFA programs is just the nature of the beast. That some programs reject people their first time applying even if they feel they would/could be do well in the program. Just to gauge their commitment.

It seems sick to me. Like a test of will. But, I can see how it would weed out those not serious.


----------



## Mirpanda (Feb 23, 2011)

Yeah Witt, I see what you're saying... A year can seem like a waste of valuable time.  And there's no one way to get to where you want to go.   But I'm of a mind that when the door seems shut, sometimes you just have to pound on that mf'er until they get tired of you and let you in.  I told them as much too when I did my phone interview, sans the colorful language of course.  She said she really liked that attitude.    

But hey, your goal is to ultimately be the head of BBC Nature.  And you don't need Stark for that.  I'm sure it would help, but I doubt it's necessary.  

But hope is not lost yet!  You haven't received a rejection!  You can still be in!


----------



## Mirpanda (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't think that it's about testing one's commitment when rejecting a potential applicant.  That's a crap reason for not admitting someone who is otherwise qualified.  Commitment would be more adequately measured by the application materials rather than by whether or not the applicant will reapply. IMO, any program that would do that is a full of ****.  But, it probably does happen.

Reapplying may score a couple of points for the applicant for tenacity's sake, but I'm more inclined to believe that if a re-applicant got in, it was because they submitted stronger application materials or represented themselves better the second time around or just got lucky.  

Going back to the conversation I had with an admissions committee member, I was told that reapplication is a good idea for many reasons, and showing commitment was not one she really mentioned.  She did like tenacity, but she also said any number of factors can figure into a rejection.  As much as they would like for the process to be objective, it does have a degree of subjectivity to it in that you are dealing with fallible human beings.  A whole host of factors beyond your control can affect the outcome of your application, including the mood, temperament, and beliefs of your reviewer, the quality of the applicant pool, bias, etc.  Yeah, I know biases and mood and beliefs shouldn't mean jack, but they do.  Because people and not machines are reviewing your applications.

I don't doubt your commitment Witt.  I think you'll make it to the top, regardless of how you get there.  I was just hoping that Stark would be the road you take.  

Oh, and make sure you put a cap in that decapitated zombie head, or least smash it with a crowbar or a fire poker or something.  Gotta get to the brain, man.  Otherwise, you'll have a head just lying there crying "Braaainnnnsss.... Braaaaaaaiiiinnnnsss!" and it would be damned annoying. ;-)


----------



## Aglick (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey all,
First time posted but I've been reading all your comments for quite a while.  I tried checking my "intent to enroll" status as well and it said it wasn't working.  In addition, my status says its still in the first stage.  My guess is they probably have a handful of top picks Mirpanda being one of them (congrats man, if any of us on here were you I'm sure this would be one of the most memorable days of our life - live it up) and they might be processed a little quicker.  I called admissions today and they said they haven't even checked many of the applications yet and that they wont know until late march.  It'd be interesting to know if anyone else is able to register for intent to enroll so keep posting and best of luck to everyone.

On a side note, if anyone on here is in the NOLA area and involved in the film scene let me know.  I'd love to get involved down here.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 23, 2011)

I just checked the site people have been mentioning and I was directed to the Intent to Enroll page... I'm holding back celebration for the time being, but I do hope it's a good sign. And I hope everyone else hears good news too. I've been a wreck and I know how tough this all is.

I'm wishing you all the best of luck.


----------



## xenophilius (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey everybody. I've been lurking this thread for about two weeks now, and am finally deciding to post in it.

I got the same phone call that Mirpanda mentioned a couple of weeks ago, and think I did pretty well on the interview, though I've been second-guessing myself ever since. Sadly, when I go to enter my USC ID on that site, it tells me that my login info is not authorized. My application was a little late, though, because some materials got lost in the mail...I'm not giving up hope yet, but I'm very nervous.

When I applied to USC I didn't really think I had a chance, and was really surprised when I got the interview, and then when I read on this thread that nine out of ten people who got that call got in, I suddenly became ridiculously antsy. Every morning I wake up and check this thread to see if anybody's heard anything. I feel like I've got a good shot, but at the same time, it would suck hard to be that one guy out of ten who got the phone call and then got rejected.

Anyway, good luck everyone.


----------



## jamesc (Feb 24, 2011)

@Tommy.  I do agree that one should never celebrate until the check is in your hand (in this case, the acceptance letter), but given the previous history of the link, I'm still going to wish you an early congratulations Tommy !

@Witt: I have several friends who are or were USC MFA grads and have spoken with them at length about their application process.   The majority of them were rejected on their first attempt, though some got in on their first try.  I personally don't think that they're trying to test people's commitment, but for this school, persistence can pay off.

We were also told by the Vice Dean that USC's selection is based by cohort, meaning that they want each class to be as diverse as possible.  So if you happen to be the only person with the background of say, being a cowboy, among the group that year, then you have a good chance of standing out in the admissions director's mind.  But if it just so happens that you're part of a year where there are thirty cowboys applying, then your chances are much slimmer, but only for that year.

Something else that I've gleaned from students and words mention by the Vice Dean, was the USC is really looking for fresh perspectives on film.  My friends there have told me that a large portion of MFA acceptees come from very different backgrounds and the ones that DO have a strong film background, sometimes are frustrated with why they are there.  Your entire first year will be spent making one silent 5-minute short film on an Sony EX1/EX3, then a 10 minute short film using the same cameras.  For people who have a lot of experience, this can be a little frustrating.


My guess is that at the end of the day, USC professors want students that they can mold and shape and not have to fight tooth and nail against during their 3 years at the school there.  Like it or not, Hollywood and the film world can consist of a lot of big, passionate egos.  USC has also recently come under fire of becoming a school that has too much style over substance and so trying to hammer home "Story is the King" while students are focused on visuals and aesthetics could be difficult.  All that being said, there is a chance that USC passes over people because they feel they're already ready to go out into the working world of film.  The Vice Dean himself mentioned this when a USC BFA grad asked if their chances were better or worse to apply to the MFA.  The Vice Dean responded with, chances are the same, but we'd probably wonder why you're not using your BFA to get job in the field.  I think he then looked around to room trying to find a poster of Jon Chu .


For everyone applying for the first time, if you unfortunately don't make it into USC this round, USC will automatically want you to re-apply for the next semester (Spring '12) and will waive you application fee.  You'll probably be getting an email about this 1-2 months before the Spring '12 deadline.  You will be given a choice of either re-submitting the same materials or requesting to add new materials to re-submit.  

Something else to think about for Spring: the numbers are all over the map, but traditionally there are 600-900 applicants for Fall and only 200-300 applicants for Spring, but 60 slots for both.  I'd wager that about 15 of those Spring slots are taken by Fall waitlisters (as happened in the year I waitlisted for Spring), meaning 45 open spots for Spring.  So chances of Fall acceptance: 8-12%.  Chances of Spring acceptance: 15-22%.

Aaaand, I've rambled on long enough ...


----------



## creativetype (Feb 24, 2011)

@jamesc: Thank you! Your posts make me feel so much better.


----------



## Joe. Zen (Feb 24, 2011)

Has anyone received any notification from USC? 
I just got an email notification, saying that I've been on the waitlist of 2011 Fall, and been offered admission to 2012 Spring. And I have to choose to accept the adimission or not.

But, what's the difference between Srping and Fall? I'm so twisted now.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 24, 2011)

@Jamesc: Thanks for the congrats... I'll save it for if I get something that actually says "accepted" for now haha. I appreciate it though. To tell you the truth, I've been MORE nervous since that weblink was brought to my attention.

It's a bit of a whirlwind week for me. It's my last week at the job I've slaved away at for 1.5 years... I'm leaving to spend my savings (not much) on a short film I'll be shooting in April so an acceptance to any school would mean I needn't worry about leaving a job in this economy.


----------



## Procallout (Feb 24, 2011)

But, what's the difference between Srping and Fall? I'm so twisted now.[/QUOTE]


DUDE! There's no difference!!!! Other than starting 4 months later than you anticipated. Get stoked!


----------



## xenophilius (Feb 24, 2011)

I CAN LOG IN!

I have to not get too excited about this.


----------



## xenophilius (Feb 24, 2011)

I am so tempted to fill out the form and say that I intend to register for courses just in case they decide to rescind my access to the site. I'll be like, stfu, *****es! I'm already enrolled!


----------



## Tommy (Feb 24, 2011)

I feel the same way.


----------



## creativetype (Feb 24, 2011)

Did all you who are able to log in have a telephone 'interview'?


----------



## justinslee (Feb 24, 2011)

I can log in now too!

Just to give you guys some more info: Did my USC phone interview a week after Mirpanda did. While Mirpanda was able to log into the "Intent to Enroll" page a few days ago, I wasn't able to until today. So it's possible that access to the website is being granted based on the order of interviews.

Good luck everybody!


----------



## Anomen1985 (Feb 24, 2011)

Has anyone else been Waitlisted???


----------



## xenophilius (Feb 24, 2011)

I had my interview on the 7th, same as Mirpanda, but wasn't able to log in until 8:00 tonight (EST). So the timing of all of this looks to be a little random.


----------



## Mirpanda (Feb 24, 2011)

More people can log in!  How exciting!!  I'll venture to offer early congratulations to Tommy, Xeno and Justin!!  I think we're in!  

Joe, you may have to wait a few extra months- or maybe not... you could always get off that waitlist for fall- but the bottom line is this:  YOU'RE IN!  Congratulations, man!  

Did I miss anyone?  I'll be sure to check and post a congrats to anyone I missed.  This is a big deal and I want to share in your celebration! 


The last two days have been such a mix of emotions for me.  I actually cried when I first logged into that site.  It's damned freaking scary leaving my comfort zone, moving to a huge ass city where I only know a handful of people, and gambling on the hopes that my talent, education, and hard work will be enough to make it and pay off the obscene amount of debt I'm about to take on, not to mention the heartbreak I'm going to face in a few months when I make the move because of the people I'll leave behind.  But as I come to grips with what this potentially means and recognize the awesome opportunity for what it is, excitement and anticipation replace any fear and trepidation I may have had.  And I am stoked! 

Good luck to everyone waiting to hear!


----------



## Mirpanda (Feb 24, 2011)

@Jamesc, you have been incredibly helpful through all of this.  Thank you so much for your posts.  I'm really hoping that you'll be hearing some good news soon!


----------



## Mirpanda (Feb 24, 2011)

@Aglick, thanks for the congrats!  Too bad I'm on the opposite side of Louisiana and not in NOLA.   BUT, I'm hoping you'll be hearing some good news soon.  Louisiana needs to represent!  After all, we are the "Hollywood of the South." ;-)


----------



## Procallout (Feb 25, 2011)

@Mirpanda, do you mind if I private message you about a couple things? Mainly NOLA, and also,  fellatio in application materials!

BIG CONGRATS on your unofficially OFFICIAL acceptance to USC!


----------



## saintman (Feb 25, 2011)

Any idea if there would be any more calls/interviews or they are done for this year!


----------



## Aglick (Feb 25, 2011)

Mirpanda, justinslee, xenophilius, and others who are unofficially accepted, if any of you would be willing to share any of your application materials with the rest of us that'd be awesome. I'd really love to know what kind of things and standards admissions is looking for.  Post video links or personal statements if your willing.  If you don't want to share with everyone but would be willing to email me a copy of anything, let me know. 

Congrats again to everyone.  In the meantime, I'm sure I can speak for quite a few of us when I say that I'm waiting sleepless with my gut in my throat waiting to hear back from admissions.  Keep posting if you hear anything and if anyone who didn't get an interview can log on let us know.  Good luck to all.


----------



## Mirpanda (Feb 25, 2011)

@Procallout - PM away!  I bet you're itching to read my PS after what I said about it in the Stark thread.  ;-)  And thank you so much for the congrats! 

I may post links to my materials... couldn't hurt anything, right?  I'll think about it.


----------



## Aglick (Feb 25, 2011)

Didn't read that until now, but ya, it seems interesting.  I'm just of the overall mindset that this is a nearly impossible program to be accepted into, and it might take me many times before I am.  Until that happens I'd love to compare who I am, and my material with people who have met USC's standards so that I know what to strive towards.  

Also, I always appreciate feedback. If any one is interested, here is my link to my visual sample.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWAk0Fv8qAk 

It was filmed on 16mm reversal and edited by hand.  Please feel free to be brutally honest with me on this forum - I just ask that you don't leave any negative comments on the link itself in case admissions hasn't seen it yet.


----------



## Mirpanda (Feb 25, 2011)

BTW, I just checked my application status and it has changed.  The status message now says:

"You will receive notification of your admission decision soon via postal mail. Please note that the Office of Admissions provides final decision notifications by letter only. We do not disclose admission decisions via e-mail, telephone, or any other means."

Looks like official notice is on its way!  Even though I can log into that website, I'm so nervous!  Has anyone else's status changed? 

https://app.applyyourself.com/?id=USC-GRAD


----------



## wonderpony (Feb 25, 2011)

I feel like I took a risk by submitting this--a short comedy about cross-dressing. Check it out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yahPUFUU_t8


----------



## Aglick (Feb 25, 2011)

> Originally posted by wonderpony:
> I feel like I took a risk by submitting this--a short comedy about cross-dressing. Check it out.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yahPUFUU_t8



That was hilarious man. You got a great performance out of everyone and very clever concept and writing.  It might be a risk but you gotta go big or go home.


----------



## saintman (Feb 25, 2011)

@ Mirpanda:
My application status is still the same. Apparently they are still reviewing my application!!

Best wishes Mirpanda ..


----------



## M Dawg (Feb 25, 2011)

> Originally posted by Mirpanda:
> BTW, I just checked my application status and it has changed.  The status message now says:
> 
> "You will receive notification of your admission decision soon via postal mail. Please note that the Office of Admissions provides final decision notifications by letter only. We do not disclose admission decisions via e-mail, telephone, or any other means."
> ...



Mine is still "Your file is currently in the first stage of our evaluation process."  Is that what yours read before it changed?  Is that what everyone else's reads?  I thought it was supposed to change to "forward to faculty" then to "decision made."

It sounds like you go in for sure, so congrats!


----------



## Anomen1985 (Feb 25, 2011)

For those have been accepted - are you planning on attending?  Do any of you have BFA's in Film Production as well?  If so, do you think it is worth it to attend USC for an MFA in Film Production?


----------



## Mirpanda (Feb 25, 2011)

@Saintman- Yes, I do believe you are still in the running!  I think that they are still reviewing applications.  They must do them in batches and I suppose mine happened to be in the first batch.  

@M Dawg - Mine said "Your file has been forwarded to the academic department for review and an admission decision..." or something along those lines and it said that since late December or early January- can't remember.  I don't recall seeing a mention of any stage of evaluation.  I guess they just didn't update my status during the process, but now that a decision has been made, they finally updated for me? 

At any rate, it looks like you're still in the running to me!  Best of luck to you!


----------



## CS (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi, just so you know, got a waitlisted email yesterday. Apparently it also means that you're admitted to the spring term, so its not that bad after all!!


----------



## Mirpanda (Feb 25, 2011)

@Anomen - If I am indeed accepted, I will almost certainly attend, granted the financial end comes together by August.  I had plans to apply to NYU- Tisch Asia and Chapman, and I had my recommenders submit letters to those schools, but my heart was so set on USC that I didn't even get past inputting my basic info and ended up applying to USC only.  I figured if I didn't get in, I'd try again for Spring, then again for Fall 2012... basically bug the hell out of them until they got tired of me and let me in.  ;-)

I have very little experience in filmmaking.  I'm a writer.  My BA was in History and English.  But I've always loved film and secretly longed to make movies and now I'm finally taking the plunge.


----------



## Mirpanda (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey CS - congrats on the Spring acceptance!


----------



## kam (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey,

Didn't have a phone interview, but can log into Intent to Enroll, and my status is 'you will receive notification of your decision soon by mail.' Really hoping this is good news!


----------



## xenophilius (Feb 25, 2011)

I'd rather not post my own stuff - I don't believe in the over-sharing of personal work.

As far as what I wrote, etc., I didn't look at anybody else's application, and I think it's probably not a good idea for you to, either. Don't model your own essays after somebody else's, because that's deeply insincere, and probably pretty obvious to anybody reading it. You're much more likely to get in if you talk with honesty about your aesthetic sensibilities, personal tastes, etc. I hardly talked about movies or film school in my stuff - I mentioned them, of course, but I also talked about poetry, young adult novels, television, etc., because those things have meant as much to me personally as movies have.

Don't think at all about what's the "right" thing to write. Just be honest about yourself as a person and artist. Let them judge you on the basis of your own ideas, not anyone else's, and if that's not enough for them, then **** 'em, and go somewhere or do something else.

Also, story is king. I bet you that's going to be a unifying factor behind nearly all of the application materials they get. Tell a good story, and you've got a good shot.

Anyway, this comment is going to look stupid when my letter comes in the mail and it says I've been rejected. It ain't over 'til it's over, and we'll see how it shakes out.


----------



## Procallout (Feb 25, 2011)

> Originally posted by Mirpanda:
> @Procallout - PM away!  I bet you're itching to read my PS after what I said about it in the Stark thread.  ;-)  And thank you so much for the congrats!
> 
> I may post links to my materials... couldn't hurt anything, right?  I'll think about it.



Hahah yes. I had just checked out the Stark thread this morning. You post regarding the above was fantastic! I'll hit you up in a couple mins.


----------



## Aglick (Feb 25, 2011)

@xenophilius  Thats kind of absurd that you don't believe in "over-sharing" personal work if your trying to go into film.  This art is all about exposing yourself as well as learning from others.  And point well taken regarding not emulating others material, but it doesn't mean you can't learn from them.  Besides that, I think we all have a genuine interest in reading good stories and watching good films.  If your material was accepted by USC, than I'm sure its worth my time to learn from and study.  Just trying to grow a little and there's no better way to do that then by learning from people who have accomplished things that I want to accomplish.


----------



## Procallout (Feb 25, 2011)

> Originally posted by M Dawg:
> Mine is still "Your file is currently in the first stage of our evaluation process."  Is that what yours read before it changed?  Is that what everyone else's reads?  I thought it was supposed to change to "forward to faculty" then to "decision made."
> 
> It sounds like you go in for sure, so congrats!




M Dawg!  
Did you ever end up getting another email, or a call from USC after they mistakenly sent you that email? When I read those posts I totally felt for you. 

Also, just want you to know. I watched your reel, and the MINUTE I saw the first clip of those two guys in the house I KNEW what film that was from! Harold and Burns right?!


----------



## xenophilius (Feb 25, 2011)

@Aglick:

The best art is personal, I think, or at least mine is, so I take care to make sure that it remains personal. I'll share my stuff appropriately - in my applications, in classes, with friends or colleagues, or at public showings. But the minute you over-share, it becomes less about what you're trying to say, and more about getting artistic validation from others, which has always struck me as signifying a lack of confidence.

Again, the best advice I can give anyone as an artist is to look within yourself, and not at other people, because art should be about what you want to say, and not anybody else. You're right to want to learn from how other people go about telling their stories, but I don't think you should ever look at somebody else's stuff and think "what have they got that I don't?" Because the minute you start to operate from that viewpoint, you've started subjugating your own ideas to other people's.

Anyway, I'm not trying to condemn you. Sharing your stuff on here is totally fine, and not necessarily indicative of anything. I used to share my writing all the time on the internet. There's nothing wrong with it, I've just changed my mind on the matter. You asked for advice, and this is the advice I have -  and it's worked for me. You can call it absurd if you want, I don't mind. You don't have to follow it. Everyone has their own path.

@wonderpony - your movie is awesome dude, those guys are great, whoever they are.


----------



## kwokts (Feb 25, 2011)

HI everyone! The email I got is different from everyone. 

_" I am pleased to inform you that you are academically eligible for admission to the Fall 2011 semester as a graduate student majoring in Cinematic Arts Film and Television Production leading toward a Master of Fine Arts; however, your application is not yet complete."_

then it ask me to proof finical certification stuff...blah blah blah...and i log in to the one Mirpanda mention and it stays the same...


----------



## HI FILM (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi kwokts, Did you get that e-mail today?


----------



## Tommy (Feb 25, 2011)

My roommate texted me (I'm at work) and told me I have a big USC envelope waiting at home. So it looks like letters are being sent out.

I'm hoping they aren't cruel and sent a rejection in a big package.

Good luck everyone else. It looks like the speculation is slowly turning into concrete information.


----------



## jamesc (Feb 25, 2011)

Congrats to all those officially wait-listed!!!  That's very exciting news!  I hope all of you are celebrating in style!

@Tommy - An oversized rejection letter would indeed be incredibly cruel, but all signs point to your official acceptance!  I know that they made a concentrated effort this year to get decisions out earlier to everyone and it looks like they're a week ahead of last year's schedule.  Congrats again!  And you have the entire weekend to celebrate!


Unfortunately, it looks like USC just isn't going to be in my film career path, but what can you do?  It's always a blow to the ego to be rejected, but luckily the ego can be rebuilt quickly.  Now I've just got to work harder on film so one day I can hopefully pull a Spielberg and become an honorary USC student after getting a building named after me .


----------



## wonderpony (Feb 25, 2011)

@xeno and aglick

Thanks guys! Those guys are really funny people. One of them was a series regular on a show on ABC last summer, "The Gates." The other two aren't real actors. All three are great friends. I'd written the script already and one day we all felt like filming something, so we shot it kinda improv/Curb style. It turned out to be a lot more than we expected. So, since people thought it was funny I used it on my application.

Thanks again!


----------



## Mirpanda (Feb 25, 2011)

Well it's official!  I received my acceptance letter via email and a hard copy is on its way!  I am just floored.  I thought I didn't have a chance.  :-D


----------



## FilmClassicGirl (Feb 25, 2011)

Congrats, Mirpanda!!!


----------



## jamesc (Feb 25, 2011)

> Originally posted by Mirpanda:
> Well it's official!  I received my acceptance letter via email and a hard copy is on its way!  I am just floored.  I thought I didn't have a chance.  :-D



A hearty, hearty congrats Mirpanda!!


----------



## Mirpanda (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks so much, Jamesc and FilmclassicGirl!


----------



## Rooza (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey, just got my acceptance letter via email today, the hard copy is on its way! The wait has been atrocious! Found this forum after mind-numbing searches related to this program -- anyone interested in networking for Fall 2011? I'm from Seattle. I have some friends in LA, but would love to meet some people from the program beforehand!

WHEW!


----------



## saintman (Feb 25, 2011)

Congrats to everyone who has been selected so far!

Did any of you got accepted without receiving a call?

Thanks


----------



## Rooza (Feb 25, 2011)

I did not receive a call -- but I got into the non-Starky production track. From what I gather, only those admitted to Stark get the phone calls?


----------



## kam (Feb 26, 2011)

Hey, wasn't phoned but also just got the acceptance email. !!!!


----------



## mongoose (Feb 26, 2011)

Congrats to everyone who has been admitted or waitlisted!! It's not looking too good for those of us who haven't heard anything, but I've still got a little hope left. 

In the event of a rejection, I play to try for re-admission in the spring and am feeling pretty pumped about it. I'll know what I'm doing this time around! You guys have been wonderful, and this community has definitely gotten me through the past month and re-affirmed my desire to attend USC and work with you all.

If any of you are in the Charlotte, NC area and would like to collaborate on a project sometime, just let me know. I'm going to make the most out of the next six months before the new app is due!


----------



## Joe. Zen (Feb 26, 2011)

I've got the official admission decision via email yesterday. Couldn't believe it!
Thank you, Mirpanda, jamesc, and all those who shares informations about the application in this forum. I'm so lucky to log in this forum a couple of weeks ago, and your discussion did ease my nerve in these days. 

As an international student in a country so far away and different from US, I've prepared for the application for three years. Never hope for a better result than this; A new gate is open in front of me -- it's like dream. Now it's time for me to have a good sleep. 

Congratulations.  And for those who are still waiting, just keep it up. See you in LA!


----------



## Mirpanda (Feb 26, 2011)

Congratulations Roo, Kam and Joe!  That's wonderful news!


----------



## Sahirr (Feb 26, 2011)

congratulations Joe... i was wondering - since you are from China (international applicant) and made it in... do you have a 4 year undergraduate degree too? i am from India and am considering applying to USC for the spring term - but i have a 3 year undergrad degree... the admissions department requires one to have a 4 year degree... does anyone know how particular are they about this requirement ?


----------



## Mirpanda (Feb 26, 2011)

Best of luck to you Mongoose!  Hope is still alive!


----------



## palette2011 (Feb 26, 2011)

Congratulations Joe!!!  
it's my first time posting on this forum but I have been reading everyone's post.  anyway, I have a quick question.  did you get two official admission decision email from the school? coze I remember you posted two days ago and you were saying the school sent you a notification for placing you on the waitlist.  Are they offering you the admission for fall now?



> Originally posted by Joe. Zen:
> I've got the official admission decision via email yesterday. Couldn't believe it!
> Thank you, Mirpanda, jamesc, and all those who shares informations about the application in this forum. I'm so lucky to log in this forum a couple of weeks ago, and your discussion did ease my nerve in these days.
> 
> ...


----------



## HI FILM (Feb 26, 2011)

anyone rejected?


----------



## mongoose (Feb 26, 2011)

Not officially. But I'll be sure to post when it comes!


----------



## SurferJon (Feb 26, 2011)

I got my acceptance letter in the mail today, but no e-mail, phone call, interview, or anything else. I also can't login to that one graduate link. I hope they didn't send me a letter by mistake. XD


----------



## Mirpanda (Feb 27, 2011)

Congrats SurferJon!  I'm sure it's not a mistake.  Did you get the Grad School booklet?  It has a page in the back of it that you can fill out, tear out, and fax to them to certify that you will attend.  Also, did you receive your acceptance letter for SCA via email?  In mine there was included in the attachment a form to fill out and send back to SCA with the $300 deposit.  If you have all those things, I think you're golden.


----------



## xenophilius (Feb 27, 2011)

This is making me really nervous. I haven't received anything, e-mail or otherwise. I hope the website thing wasn't just a fluke.


----------



## Mirpanda (Feb 27, 2011)

> Originally posted by xenophilius:
> This is making me really nervous. I haven't received anything, e-mail or otherwise. I hope the website thing wasn't just a fluke.



Where are you located?  I just received my admissions packet yesterday.  I'm in Louisiana.  Are you further east or in a metro area handling a larger volume of mail?  Maybe it's still en route.


----------



## SurferJon (Feb 27, 2011)

> Originally posted by Mirpanda:
> Congrats SurferJon!  I'm sure it's not a mistake.  Did you get the Grad School booklet?  It has a page in the back of it that you can fill out, tear out, and fax to them to certify that you will attend.  Also, did you receive your acceptance letter for SCA via email?  In mine there was included in the attachment a form to fill out and send back to SCA with the $300 deposit.  If you have all those things, I think you're golden.


Thank you.  Congratulations to you too! Guess we'll be seeing each other in the program!

I received a white envelope that says "Welcome to USC." It has a plastic window which has a single sheet of paper with my name and address. Behind the paper is an information packet, which you can open for your acceptance letter and a "Paying for Graduate Studies" packet. In the back of the information packet is the tear-out page you mentioned. But just to say it again, I have not received any e-mail, phone call, interview request, or anything. The only indication I have that I got in is this snail mail packet. Additionally, that one link you guys were discussing earlier still does not work for me. So for those of you still freaking out, don't worry until you get it in the mail!

Concern: On the first page of the financial packet, when it says "FULL TIME" and under that "(Taking 8 to 14 units per semester)," is that the base tuition for ONE semester or for the YEAR? It says $27,200, so I'm hoping (praying) that that is the price of both semesters combined. I wish the packet was a little clearer because I don't know whether to celebrate yet or cry. XD


----------



## Mirpanda (Feb 27, 2011)

> Originally posted by SurferJon:
> 
> Thank you.  Congratulations to you too! Guess we'll be seeing each other in the program!
> 
> ...



That's the same packet I received yesterday!  Yay!  Looking forward to meeting you. 

I'm pretty sure the $27,200 is for the year if you take 10 credits per semester. Which is looks like for the first year, we'll be taking 10 in each semester.  I'm not really sure if you can take more than the required classes the first year or not.  It's something I've been meaning to call the school and ask about.


----------



## xenophilius (Feb 27, 2011)

> Originally posted by Mirpanda:
> Where are you located?  I just received my admissions packet yesterday.  I'm in Louisiana.  Are you further east or in a metro area handling a larger volume of mail?  Maybe it's still en route.


I'm both further east and in a large metro area - I live in lower Manhattan. So that's what I'm hoping too. The fact that it's a Sunday and there's no mail is really driving me crazy. Congratulations again on your acceptance though.


----------



## Jerry Bruckheimer Fan (Feb 27, 2011)

Xenophilius, that's pretty crazy. Which neighborhood are you in? I'm actually living in the financial district, myself.


----------



## xenophilius (Feb 27, 2011)

> Originally posted by Jerry Bruckheimer Fan:
> Xenophilius, that's pretty crazy. Which neighborhood are you in? I'm actually living in the financial district, myself.



I'm in the East Village. Small world. Did you apply to USC film too?


----------



## Anomen1985 (Feb 28, 2011)

i live in the west village - are you guys definitely going to USC?

have you guys all seen this video?
http://cinema.usc.edu/facilities/complex.cfm

my jaw literally dropped when i saw this.  i watched it like 20 times in a row.  it's just a 3d rendering, but it looks like heaven.


----------



## Mirpanda (Feb 28, 2011)

> Originally posted by Anomen1985:
> i live in the west village - are you guys definitely going to USC?
> 
> have you guys all seen this video?
> ...



I'm definitely going to USC.  It's the only school I applied to.  I visited SCA back in October, and it's just as beautiful as the 3D rendering.  I can't wait to get there.


----------



## HI FILM (Feb 28, 2011)

no one heard rejection yet?


----------



## Jerry Bruckheimer Fan (Feb 28, 2011)

Xenophilius and Anomen1985, yeah I applied to USC, currently living in Manhattan.


----------



## xenophilius (Feb 28, 2011)

Just got my packet today. I got into CalArts too, so I'll head out to Los Angeles to check out both campuses, but I'd say it's at least a 90% chance that I'll be seeing all of you in University Park.

Thanks everyone for the support, and good luck to those who haven't heard.


----------



## HI FILM (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi Xenophilius, did you receive phone call or e-mail before?


----------



## xenophilius (Feb 28, 2011)

> Originally posted by HI FILM:
> Hi Xenophilius, did you receive phone call or e-mail before?



I had a phone interview on the 7th. I didn't receive any phone or e-mail news of my decision, though, just the packet, which matches what other people have described.


----------



## HI FILM (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks and Congratulations my friend.


----------



## mongoose (Feb 28, 2011)

xeno --- glad to hear you got the packet. I think the rest of us knew you were in, but now you can rest easy!

I am also on the east coast, so whether or not I've got a packet waiting for me when I get home from work, I'll feel a sense of closure to this long, horrible wait. And that is something to be thankful for!

I'm guessing the absence of rejection letters reported on this thread means that those are yet to come. Does anyone know if waitlist notification (those that don't promise spring admission) arrives by mail? And generally when?


----------



## creativetype (Feb 28, 2011)

Congrats everyone who has heard back.  Also, thanks everyone for providing so much helpful information for the rest of us.

Has anyone from Canada received the envelope or heard back yet?


----------



## kwokts (Feb 28, 2011)

XENO, JERRY AND ANOMEN1985,

I ALSO LIVE IN MANHATTAN LES and got accepted by USC!

XENO, I also applied to CALARTS and hear nothing from them. I thought the notification will be going out around April 1st...but congrats!


----------



## usc_hopeful (Feb 28, 2011)

Hello all!

Long time lurker, first time poster here. I was just curious what the status of your applications were for all of you that received acceptances. Does it still say your submission is being evaluated, or something different? 

I'd greatly appreciate any update thrown my way. Thanks in advance!

And congratulations to all!


----------



## xenophilius (Feb 28, 2011)

I called the department, and they said my acceptance letter should have been e-mailed to me like five days ago, but for some reason it didn't go through. I just got it now. Anybody else attending the accepted students banquet?


----------



## Rooza (Feb 28, 2011)

hey usc_hopeful

My app status says that I should receive a decision by postal mail soon -- I got my packet on Saturday. 

Good luck!


----------



## Mirpanda (Feb 28, 2011)

Yay Xenophilius!  Glad it finally came in!  Congrats!  

I got my packet on Saturday and my status says "You will receive notification of your admission decision soon via postal mail."


----------



## Mirpanda (Feb 28, 2011)

Yay kwokts!  Congrats!  

I'm going to try to make it to admitted students day.  Working out the logistics.  Hope to see many of you there.


----------



## Rooza (Feb 28, 2011)

Congrats to everyone who's gotten their packets and emails!

I'll be at the admitted student event. Looking forward to meeting all of you!


----------



## SurferJon (Feb 28, 2011)

On top of the mailed letter, I just got an acceptance e-mail with PDFs of the letter attached.


----------



## Insearchof_ (Mar 1, 2011)

On Thursday of last week I received an attachment via email that invited me to the USC "Admitted Graduate Student Day" Luncheon. I assumed that it meant I was accepted, but I haven't received an email or a letter to confirm this. I called the admission's office to confirm it, but they told me to wait for my decision letter. At this point all I can do is wait, but as you all know it's easier said than done. 

So is anyone else going through this problem? Do you think it could mean that I was wait-listed?


----------



## Aglick (Mar 1, 2011)

So to all of you that have been accepted/wait listed congrats! Personally, I still have no idea where I stand.  No status updates/email etc...  I'm of the mindset that I should start preparing applications for the future while I wait to hear back.  While you're still mingling around this forum I was wondering if any of you acceptees would be willing to give me some feed back regarding my personal statement, or even share some of your material with me.  I'm not looking to copy anything, just looking to learn.  I'm not a writer nor I have I ever taken a creative writing course (I'm actually involved in business which requires extremely structured and formatted writing styles) so this is all a growth/new experience for me. Just message me or respond on this forum if you are willing to lend a hand.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## saintman (Mar 1, 2011)

Any idea if they bother to let people know if they are rejected! Or the very fact that some of us haven't received anything speaks for itself!!


----------



## saintman (Mar 1, 2011)

@JConverse

Thanks mate. 

Did anyone bother to call them up?


----------



## usc_hopeful (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for the replies everyone, and best of luck to those still waiting for the good word.


----------



## JKL (Mar 1, 2011)

@saintman,
I called them up (and you can say i'm silly) with my friend's cell phone and a fake, low voice. They told me that admissions is still looking over some applications and nearly all the decisions should be out by the end of this week or the beginning of the next. I think each "representative" has a number of applications, and s/he submits the top applicants to some board for final review. So, yeah, maybe we "waiters" just happen to be under some dude who's still reviewing us. Hmm.... I speculate that the days may correlate with the views on youtube. I got a Feb 6/7 view. anyone else? haha. just speculating who I'll be up against.


----------



## saintman (Mar 1, 2011)

Do they get pissed if anyone calls them up!! But surely they know how it feels & surely wont hold it against you!

Feb 9/10 if I'm not wrong. No idea what to expect!!


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 1, 2011)

Just one view on February 9. No response yet. No phone call, no e-mail, no mail, no status change. I was in wait-list in Spring 2011


----------



## saintman (Mar 1, 2011)

@JKL

We could be sure about the 'hit on youtube' conjecture if we get the similar dates of people who already got accepted.

Holmesian, watsay!!


----------



## saintman (Mar 1, 2011)

@Hi Film

Exactly similar situation, except its my first time.

Best of Luck..


----------



## creativetype (Mar 1, 2011)

I have a view, from the U.S., on Vimeo around Feb 2 or 3.  My status still says sent to the academic department for a decision. Other than that, I have not heard a thing.


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi Saintman, Hope we can make it. I think it's nothing to do with views. The professor reviewing our files may not have finished them yet. Hope so


----------



## mongoose (Mar 1, 2011)

@creativetype Same here. A single view on Feb. 2 and my status still says that it's with the academic department for a decision.

@JKL Love it, that's hilarious! Silly or not, I didn't have the guts to call. Thanks for doing that.

To all: I feel similarly that views on YouTube might be a big key in the equation. Would someone who has been accepted let us know if you got more than 1 view? And if so, how much time passed between viewings?


----------



## Mirpanda (Mar 1, 2011)

Since some people have asked nicely, either in this thread or privately, and the admissions process is finished for me, I've decided to go ahead and share my materials.  I see no harm in it.  Feel free to ponder why the hell I got in.  I was in shock. ;-)

Personal Statement
http://tinyurl.com/45vvkst

Dialogue Scene
http://tinyurl.com/4g4qcz4

For the visual sample, since I have limited film experience and more writing experience,  I chose to submit photos and a narrative... 

Photos
http://tinyurl.com/2ce9tzv

Accompanying Narrative
http://tinyurl.com/6fxu4uv


----------



## Aglick (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey Mirpanda,
Thank you very much for sharing with all of us.  I was able to look through everything except your personal statement (it's set to private and won't let people see it).  You did a great job and its no wonder you got in.  You should be proud. I'm sure you'll do very well there.


----------



## Mirpanda (Mar 1, 2011)

> Originally posted by Aglick:
> So to all of you that have been accepted/wait listed congrats! Personally, I still have no idea where I stand.  No status updates/email etc...  I'm of the mindset that I should start preparing applications for the future while I wait to hear back.  While you're still mingling around this forum I was wondering if any of you acceptees would be willing to give me some feed back regarding my personal statement, or even share some of your material with me.  I'm not looking to copy anything, just looking to learn.  I'm not a writer nor I have I ever taken a creative writing course (I'm actually involved in business which requires extremely structured and formatted writing styles) so this is all a growth/new experience for me. Just message me or respond on this forum if you are willing to lend a hand.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks



Aglick, feel free to pm me your personal statement.  I posted links to my materials above.  My strategy was just to be as sincere and gut-wrenching honest as I could and I encourage you to do the same.  People can appreciate that and gravitate to that.  There's enough pomp and pretense in the world.  Give someone something real and you'll have their attention.  Good luck to you!


----------



## Mirpanda (Mar 1, 2011)

> Originally posted by Aglick:
> Hey Mirpanda,
> Thank you very much for sharing with all of us.  I was able to look through everything except your personal statement (it's set to private and won't let people see it).  You did a great job and its no wonder you got in.  You should be proud. I'm sure you'll do very well there.



Sorry about that... I just went in and fixed it.  Can you see it now? 

http://tinyurl.com/45vvkst


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 1, 2011)

Mirpanda thanks for your sharing. Thanks for your courage.


----------



## creativetype (Mar 1, 2011)

Mirpanda,

You are amazingly generous!  Thank you for sharing your work. This is so helpful for me, especially since I think I will be re-applying next year.


----------



## SurferJon (Mar 1, 2011)

So I called the financial office to get the low-down on the tuition. Turns out that that price listed on the first page in the packet is actually per semester, which means you basically double the price to figure out how much it is a year. So for three years, it's going to cost roughly $175,000 (without housing). Eye yi yi...


----------



## Mirpanda (Mar 1, 2011)

That seems like conflicting info according to the website.  Unless they decided to double tuition for next year.  Check it:

http://www.usc.edu/academics/c...uition_and_fees.html

If you look at Grad tuition for the semester  at the link above, if taking 15-18 units, it lists $20,192.00.  Fall 2010 was the same. Double that and you get the $40,484.00, the exact figure listed in our book for tuition.  

The site also lists $1,360 per unit.  10 units is $13,600.  Double that and you get the $27,200 in our book, the exact figure given for 14 units or less, based on 10 units per semester according to the footnotes.  So I'm inclined to believe that what is listed in our book is for the academic year and not per semester.  What is listed on the website is per semester and is to be doubled.  I hope that's not just wishful thinking on my part...


----------



## Mirpanda (Mar 1, 2011)

Oh, and you guys are totally welcome - referring  to the thanks proffered for the sharing of my app materials.


----------



## SurferJon (Mar 1, 2011)

> Originally posted by Mirpanda:
> That seems like conflicting info according to the website.  Unless they decided to double tuition for next year.  Check it:
> 
> http://www.usc.edu/academics/c...uition_and_fees.html
> ...


Man I hope you're right. I talked to two different people at the film department who seemed confused about it, then was on hold for about a half an hour with a financial aid person who broke it down for me. I wish I could get a definite answer from someone, but it looks like you're probably right (which is odd since that means three USC officials were wrong?). lol.

EDIT: So I don't get it. What's the difference between "Flat Rate" and "Full Time?"


----------



## Rooza (Mar 1, 2011)

Full Time is still charged on a per unit basis. Flat rate is when you're taking between 15-18 credits (they don't charge you per unit, you pay the same amount whether you're taking 15, 16, 17, or 18 credits). It looks like our first semester will be 10 credits, so we'll be paying the 13,600 plus all the fees. I don't recall seeing any semester breakdown in the program that would require taking more than 12 credits, so we're probably safe from the flat rate scariness. 

I just hope my financial aid package is going to provide a LOT of relief... I'll probably be paying back those loans for a long time, but it will be SO worth it


----------



## SurferJon (Mar 1, 2011)

So then for our program we only need to look at the "Full Time" column and multiply the base tuition by the amount of units we're taking? (Why is it called "Full Time" when you're taking less units than "Flat Rate?" Shouldn't it be the other way around?)

Alright, so do I have this right you guys? 

$1360 (1 unit) x 10 units (1 semester, though this can vary?) = $13,600 x 2 semesters = $27,200 + $576 = $27,776 tuition for one year?


----------



## That Masked Man (Mar 2, 2011)

I've heard absolutely nothing. No acceptance, no rejection, no interview. **shrug**

Enjoying following the convo here though.


----------



## Aglick (Mar 2, 2011)

@that masked man.   Couldn't help but notice your in Nola.  I'm in the same boat you are as far as the admissions process.  If neither of us get in, hopefully we can make some great films down here.  Happy Mardi Gras


----------



## Aglick (Mar 2, 2011)

Also my application status finally changed today (from first stage to sent to the academic department for review)! Someone's doing something. This whole process is beyond nerve-racking.  At this point I hope I get in - not so that I can attend USC - but just so that I don't have to worry this much again next year.


----------



## saintman (Mar 2, 2011)

@Aglick

I second you with my heart, soul & everything I got ..

Mine is still the same! Anyway I've been told that all the decisions have been made so its anytime now!!

Best Wishes to everyone hanging there!!!


----------



## xenophilius (Mar 2, 2011)

Anybody know what neighborhoods are good for apartment-hunting? I don't know much about the area around USC, other than that it's supposedly not very nice. I don't mind that, though. I really just don't even know what the neighborhood around there is called.


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 2, 2011)

My application status also changed. We'll see.


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 2, 2011)

Mirpanda or any other accepted friend: Is USC ID on your acceptance letter different from the one they sent us via e-mail just after we submit our application or they are same?


----------



## Rooza (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Film, it is the same number for me.


----------



## Anomen1985 (Mar 2, 2011)

Do you think I can have my dog with me when I move to LA to attend USC?  Probably off topic, but the question is kind of eating away at my mind.  Anyone else have similar concerns?  I'm moving from NYC...


----------



## SurferJon (Mar 2, 2011)

Okay, good news! I called another financial person at the school and it turns out Mirpanda is right. Based on the past year, the tuition for TWO semesters is $27,200 (+$576 mandatory fees for TWO semesters). So each semester you pay $13,600 + $288 if taking 10 units ($1360 per unit). I called the film department again and they also said that we will never take any more than 10 units per semester (as seen here http://cinema.usc.edu/producti...terequirements.cfm), which means that the above is the max price (barring an increase in tuition, which will be announced in the upcoming weeks and is estimated to be between a 2%-5% increase). It's funny because the financial aid / graduate admissions woman I spoke to first told me the amount above was for ONE semester, but when I really began to question her, she looked in to it and said that it was confusing even her.

So this is the max we will pay for the first year, which is 8 units for the first semester and 10 for the second (assuming a 5% increase in both the tuition and mandatory fees, though I don't know if it applies to the latter).

($1360 x 8) + ($1360 x 10) + $576 = ($25,056 x 1.05) = $26,309 at most

For fun (assuming 18 units per year with a 5% increase each year)...
1st year: ($25,056 x 1.05) = $26,309
2nd year: ($26,309 x 1.05) = $27,624
3rd year: ($27,624 x 1.05) = $29,006
Total: $82,939

So probably around $80,000 or $85,000 for three years.


----------



## Rooza (Mar 2, 2011)

@xeno

I've heard that USC is basically a bubble, and that none of the surrounding areas are particularly pleasant. I have applied for USC housing, either the Seaver (for graduates) residence hall or a few other university owned apartments in the area. I figure it may be a little more expensive, but the extra security and proximity to campus would make them ideal.

[EDIT: I withdrew my Seaver preference from the housing application after I realized it's on the Health Sciences Campus. Not where I want to be at all ]


----------



## Rooza (Mar 2, 2011)

@Surfer Jon

Wow, that is awesome! Thanks for breaking it completely down. It looks a lot more manageable now -- still expensive, but not completely out of reach. Thanks to the Federal Direct Loan program, of course. 

Thanks again -- I can breathe a little easier now!


----------



## Rooza (Mar 2, 2011)

Does anyone know how many people the film/television production program accepts each semester? I know it's more than the other programs, and I read on another forum that it was 54 in 2006, but I can't find any official numbers.


----------



## jamesc (Mar 2, 2011)

> Originally posted by Rooza:
> Does anyone know how many people the film/television production program accepts each semester? I know it's more than the other programs, and I read on another forum that it was 54 in 2006, but I can't find any official numbers.



MPT takes accepts 60 students per semester, so 120 per year. Although, Fall Waitlist can take up Spring slots and based on last year's waitlist ranking (which someone phenagled out of the admissions office), we guessed something like ~15 waitlisters usually opt-in to Spring. So a rough guess would be 75 students who apply for Fall and 45 students for apply for Spring get in.


----------



## Rooza (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for the info


----------



## That Masked Man (Mar 2, 2011)

> Originally posted by Aglick:
> @that masked man.   Couldn't help but notice your in Nola.  I'm in the same boat you are as far as the admissions process.  If neither of us get in, hopefully we can make some great films down here.  Happy Mardi Gras



They say Louisiana is a great place to be for movies right now, and there is a lot of truth to that. There is plenty of work here, and once you are in the inner circle you are golden.

I just want to go to film school lol

My status has been "out for academic review blah blah blah" for a few weeks now. 

Not quite sure what to make of "no news" since others have been accepted and/or waitlisted.

Ah well, what's the fun if life makes sense?


----------



## creativetype (Mar 2, 2011)

waiting is so frustrating..............


----------



## SurferJon (Mar 2, 2011)

Just for the record this is my status on the online application:

Submission Status: Submitted

You will receive notification of your admission decision soon via postal mail. Please note that the Office of Admissions provides final decision notifications by letter only. We do not disclose admission decisions via e-mail, telephone, or any other means.


----------



## R. Sid (Mar 2, 2011)

Can we please get the spammers out of here.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey all,

I used to post on here awhile ago, but I'm in my first semester for Grad Production at USC.  If you have any questions, feel free to ask and I will try to answer them.  

Also, a few of the professors said that they have picked the fall 2011 class and they are 60 brilliant people, so congrats to anyone accepted, I can't wait to meet you!

Also, for anyone who didn't get in, if it is your dream, keep applying.  I got in on my third try.


----------



## creativetype (Mar 3, 2011)

Nothing in the mail today....


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 3, 2011)

Hope someone gets 'something' in the mail today and let us know.


----------



## saintman (Mar 3, 2011)

Same here ..


----------



## That Masked Man (Mar 3, 2011)

Not to be a downer, but, by my logic, it seems that if you were in you'd
A) Be able to login to the link posted a while back
B) Have gotten an email
C) Have gotten an email about being waitlisted.
D) Would have a different status in your application online other than "out for review".

I'd love to be wrong though.

Has anyone actually gotten an official rejection letter yet? (sorry if this is in the thread already, it's getting too long to read lol)

If NO ONE has gotten a rejection email yet then it stands to reason that is the only group that hasn't heard anything.


----------



## M Dawg (Mar 3, 2011)

I think those of us (including me) who haven't heard back have been rejected, agreed.

I'm honestly a little irritated with the school.  I was invited for a phone interview, freed up all my time and waited breathlessly, only to find out by email after interviews were completed that my interview had been revoked with no explanation.

From that I can infer I was rejected at that point, but it's an awfully unprofessional way to conduct business.

To those who got in:  congrats!  To those who didn't, consider applying somewhere else next year, too.  USC may have the biggest name but there are tons of other great programs with diverse offerings that may suit you better--and your personal talents will always matter more than what school you went to.


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 3, 2011)

I will make a film on USC. Every applicant will be admitted in my film. We'll see what happens then


----------



## mongoose (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow, M Dawg, that's terrible! Shame on them for doing that to you. I would have been so upset. 

I agree with all --- not looking good for us. I decided a few days ago that I wasn't going to get an acceptance letter. 

However, I haven't been able to determine how the waitlist works. I know a couple people have reported being waitlisted with a guaranteed spot in the spring. But will letters be mailed for waitlistees who aren't guaranteed future admission?  And if so, when will those arrive?


----------



## creativetype (Mar 3, 2011)

Mirpanda,

What is your educational background? Would you mind telling me your graduation year? Thanks!


----------



## Mirpanda (Mar 3, 2011)

Graduated from a small open enrollment state school in Southwest Louisiana in 2005 - BA in History/English.  I discovered my ambition a little later in life. 

Oh, and I also started two masters degrees - one in nonprofit management and one in education.  But I hated them both, so I never finished.  I was close to finishing, but just didn't get there.   Oh well.  

I hope you guys hear something definitive soon!  The wait must be awful.


----------



## Anomen1985 (Mar 3, 2011)

at the risk of being a trite nuisance and going a little off topic, what are some of your favorite films?  i'm curious whether some of us headed to USC have somewhat similar tastes...


----------



## xenophilius (Mar 3, 2011)

> Originally posted by Anomen1985:
> at the risk of being a trite nuisance and going a little off topic, what are some of your favorite films?  i'm curious whether some of us headed to USC have somewhat similar tastes...



ooh great idea!

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
Lost in Translation
the 400 Blows
Raging Bull
the Bourne Ultimatum
No Country for Old Men
Fargo
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
Children of Men
High Fidelity
Grosse Pointe Blank
Wall-E
Casablanca
Talk to Her
Sunshine (not great, exactly, but has some really cool moments, especially the ending)
Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
Let the Right One In
Close Encounters of the Third Kind
the Royal Tenenbaums


----------



## Rooza (Mar 3, 2011)

Fun!

Films:
Lilo & Stitch
Meet Joe Black
Remains of the Day
Wayne's World
Elizabeth
The King's Speech
The Kids Are All Right
Kissing Jessica Stein
If These Walls Could Talk 2
Kramer Vs. Kramer
Poltergeist
The Shining
The Exorcist
Armageddon
Go Fish
Cold Mountain
Radio Flyer
A League of Their Own
Jaws
E.T.
Paper Moon
Lifeboat
Stand By Me
Singles
Clerks
Another Stakeout
Rear Window
Sleepless in Seattle

TV:
The L Word
Two and a Half Men
Firefly (yep, still bitter about that, too)
The Big C
United States of Tara
Frasier
Friends
Will & Grace
The Chicago Code

And many, MANY more that I can't think of off the top of my head. I <3 movies


----------



## Rooza (Mar 3, 2011)

I got a welcome packet from the SCA today. Complete with a cool sticker that will probably be affixed to my rear windshield as soon as it stops raining. 

Anyone else?

Is anyone who's been admitted planning on going to the event on April 8th?


----------



## saintman (Mar 4, 2011)

I want something from their end .. if for nothing else so that I can go back to my life ...


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 4, 2011)

If somebody gets any mail from USC today, please let us know. How hard to get our rejection...


----------



## Mirpanda (Mar 4, 2011)

Aw, I hope you guys hear something soon.  I feel for you.  

As for my favorite films, here we go...

Bona fide Favorites:

Schindler's List
Braveheart
Dead Man Walking
Sixteen Candles
The Breakfast Club
The Goonies
Stand By Me
Forrest Gump
The Princess Bride
The Lord of the Rings (all of them)
Hairspray (2007)
Death at a Funeral (British version)
Napoleon Dynamite
Run, Fatboy Run
Kill Bill Vol. 1
Inglorious Basterds
Pulp Fiction
Legends of the Fall
Interview with a Vampire 
Shaun of the Dead
G.I. Jane
The Silence of the Lambs
Pride & Prejudice (BBC version)
Bridget Jones Diary
Ben Hur
The Quiet Man
Darby O'Gill and the Little People
Far and Away
The Count of Monte Cristo
Lawrence of Arabia
Indiana Jones movies (the first three)
Jurassic Park
Jerry Maguire
Gone With the Wind
Be Kind Rewind
Sense & Sensibility (BBC and Emma Thompson version)
Up
It's a Wonderful Life
Star Wars (Episodes IV-VI)
Hocus Pocus
The Hunchback of Notre Dame (Disney)
Shrek 1 and 2 (3 was meh, and Forever After was entertaining, but not a fav)
Star Trek (2009)
Zombieland
District 9
How to Train Your Dragon
Titanic
Let the Right One In
Let Me In
The Bourne Trilogy
O Brother Where Art Thou?

And I know I'm missing some... oh well

Potential Favorites (Movies that are too new to add to my bona fide favorites just yet...)
The Fighter
Inception
127 Hours
The King's Speech
True Grit (2011)
Tangled

TV:
Dexter
Supernatural 
The Walking Dead
Lost
Band of Brothers

I like variety.


----------



## xenophilius (Mar 4, 2011)

oh yeah, in terms of television:

Battlestar Galactica
Veronica Mars
Louie
Firefly, Buffy, Angel etc. (Buffy and Angel can be very hit-or-miss, but at their best they're really outstanding)
Freaks and Geeks
probably some others I can't remember. Early seasons of the American Office are pretty good, and season 2 of Parks and Recreation has some great stuff too.


----------



## Insearchof_ (Mar 4, 2011)

I called the admissions office at USC and they told me that I've been wait-listed for Fall 2011 and accepted for Spring 2012. 

So to all of you out there, you can still be accepted into the MFA Film & TV Production Program without an interview, or at least the spring semester.

By the way, they were able to give me their decision over the phone, because I had extenuating circumstance and I need to know


----------



## Procallout (Mar 4, 2011)

> Originally posted by Insearchof_:
> I called the admissions office at USC and they told me that I've been wait-listed for Fall 2011 and accepted for Spring 2012.
> 
> So to all of you out there, you can still be accepted into the MFA Film & TV Production Program without an interview, or at least the spring semester.
> ...



Dude congrats!!! I'm freaking over the fact that there's nothing in my F-ING mailbox. Did she tell you the notices would be going out anytime soon? The wait is killing me


----------



## Insearchof_ (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks Procallout. She told me that they sent out the decision letters on February 23th.


----------



## Procallout (Mar 4, 2011)

> Originally posted by Insearchof_:
> Thanks Procallout. She told me that they sent out the decision letters on February 23th.



So crazy...my app address is on the east coast so I anticipated being a bit behind in terms of getting something in the mail, but I didn't think it would take this long just to find out.

Watch that rejection letter arrive the day I'm interviewing at another school.


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 4, 2011)

Postman came and brought nothing.


----------



## creativetype (Mar 4, 2011)

ditto.


----------



## jamesc (Mar 4, 2011)

Just called in and was told that any final decisions are all being mailed out today, so everyone should know for sure in 3-5 business days.  

Last year, I did receive a rejection email, followed the the kick-me-while-I'm-down official snail mail letter a week later.  But maybe they found that method too cruel this year .

Congrats Insearchof_!!  That's very exciting news.  I hate to ask, but did you receive no message of any kind (email, mail) before they told you over the phone?  And I hate to ask because the word "hope" starts creeping back into my head.


----------



## miaochien (Mar 4, 2011)

> Originally posted by psufilmgirl:
> Hey all,
> 
> I used to post on here awhile ago, but I'm in my first semester for Grad Production at USC.  If you have any questions, feel free to ask and I will try to answer them.
> ...



Thank u psufilmgirl. U are too kind!!!! I don't think I will get in this time, but I am sure that I will keep applying!!!!


----------



## jamesc (Mar 4, 2011)

> Originally posted by psufilmgirl:
> Hey all,
> 
> I used to post on here awhile ago, but I'm in my first semester for Grad Production at USC.  If you have any questions, feel free to ask and I will try to answer them.
> ...



psufilmgirl!!! Just read your post and very glad to see that more people from the past have gotten in!  Congrats on starting at USC!  You might have met a friend of mine starting this semester as well, Mahin, please say hello for me.  And if you ever run into a 2nd year Jeff Chanley, let him know you were from the forums as well


----------



## psufilmgirl (Mar 4, 2011)

James!  I do know Mahin!  Not too well, which is strange as I've been dubbed the social leader of the group by the girls!  But there's a handful of people I don't have class with so I don't see!

I hope you get in!  It's such a great program and I'm loving every minute of it, though it is hard as hell and challenges every bone in my body.

FYI-my faculty mentor told me that they were instructed NOT to call people this time around, but she did.  Also, there were apparently an astounding number of applications this year, each faculty member had over 50 to review.


----------



## Anomen1985 (Mar 4, 2011)

hey guys - thanks for posting you favorite films and tv shows - i'm trying to guess things about your personalities based on your choices 

but it's cool to see that there is already a lot of diversity in the choices

here's my list, in no real order

movies: 8 1/2, La Dolce Vita, There Will Be Blood, Rear Window, Stroszek, Grizzly Man, Crimes and Misdemeanors, Point Blank, Reprise, The Dark Knight, Chinatown, Out of The Past, Raging Bull, The King of Comedy, Ace in The Hole

tv: Mad Men, The Wire, Seinfeld, The Shield, Curb Your Enthusiasm, 24, Chapelle's Show, South Park

also i really like philip roth and milan kundera... looking fwd to meeting you people out in california


----------



## saintman (Mar 4, 2011)

Congrats Inserochof!

Was it out of the blue or you received prior notifications?

Thanks


----------



## usc_hopeful (Mar 5, 2011)

Just thought I'd let everyone know my admission decision has finally changed, it was currently being held at the we are reviewing your portfolio stage for the longest:

"Your file has been forwarded to the academic department for review and an admission decision. You may check this system periodically for updates, and if the academic department requires additional information or renders an admission decision, you will be contacted."

Seems to hold some veracity with the earlier statement that decisions should be coming out very, very soon. Good luck to all!


----------



## Aglick (Mar 5, 2011)

@Anyone who has been waitlisted. Are you able to log into the intent to enroll page?


----------



## saintman (Mar 5, 2011)

@ usc_hopeful

Any idea when did it finally change?

Mine is still the same! GODDAMMIT!!


----------



## SurferJon (Mar 5, 2011)

Is that "intent to enroll" page the same one we've been talking about since a few pages back? If so, it wasn't working for me even a few days after I got my letter. I thought the only way we can tell them we're going is to send them the tear-out paper that's in our packets...


----------



## Procallout (Mar 5, 2011)

> Originally posted by SurferJon:
> Is that "intent to enroll" page the same one we've been talking about since a few pages back? If so, it wasn't working for me even a few days after I got my letter. I thought the only way we can tell them we're going is to send them the tear-out paper that's in our packets...



Yeah back on page 6 or 7. This is the link in case anyone's wondering
https://camel2.usc.edu/AdmGradCertification/

@saintsman
@JConverse
I was also thinking about the status thing. Since late January I've had the "forwarded to the aca dept for review & decision," and on Feb 12th I got two hits on my photos. If you guys can tell when you had hit on your visual submissions but that's probably the best barometer.


----------



## Procallout (Mar 5, 2011)

> Originally posted by Procallout:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by SurferJon:
> Is that "intent to enroll" page the same one we've been talking about since a few pages back? If so, it wasn't working for me even a few days after I got my letter. I thought the only way we can tell them we're going is to send them the tear-out paper that's in our packets...



Yeah back on page 6 or 7. This is the link in case anyone's wondering
https://camel2.usc.edu/AdmGradCertification/

@saintsman
@JConverse
I was also thinking about the status thing. Since late January I've had the "forwarded to the aca dept for review & decision," and on Feb 12th I got two hits on my photos. If you guys can tell when you had hit on your visual submissions but that's probably the best barometer. Mine's still the same btw...even though it seems all the  <STRIKE>rejection</STRIKE> remaining letters got mailed yesterday  </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## usc_hopeful (Mar 5, 2011)

@saintman - It definitely changed sometime between after 6pm last night to before 10am EST this morning. I've been checking my application status almost every day. 

Also, have any of you still waiting been contacted for an interview? I had an interview around the same time as xenophilius it would seem, and the faculty member I spoke with said March 15th would be the date we should hear by. Maybe this has something to do with the idea that different committee members have different time frames to get their selections in by. I'm not sure...

You guys should also check out thegradcafe.com, in particular their results board. People post when they've been accepted into programs, and on what date they gut the acceptance (or rejection) notice. So far, only 2 people from production have posted their acceptances. Both have the 25th of February as the date they were notified. Seeing as how those are the only two on there, I think a lot more acceptance letters have yet to go out. Hope this rests some weary minds!


----------



## Procallout (Mar 5, 2011)

> Originally posted by usc_hopeful:
> You guys should also check out thegradcafe.com, in particular their results board. People post when they've been accepted into programs, and on what date they gut the acceptance (or rejection) notice. So far, only 2 people from production have posted their acceptances. Both have the 25th of February as the date they were notified. Seeing as how those are the only two on there, I think a lot more acceptance letters have yet to go out. Hope this rests some weary minds!



Ohhh man, you kinda made me a little more hopeful usc_hopeful!  I've been expecting bad news seeing how many here got in at the end of Feb. I dunno tho. Just seems weird that no one has been rejected yet...made me feel like that was the only thing coming.


----------



## SurferJon (Mar 5, 2011)

> Originally posted by Procallout:
> Yeah back on page 6 or 7. This is the link in case anyone's wondering
> https://camel2.usc.edu/AdmGradCertification/


Yeah that link still won't work for me.

Also, I got another packet in the mail today. The first one I got was from USC, this second one is from the Cinema department. It's the printed versions of the PDF invitation they sent out a few days ago for their cinema party and has other info.


----------



## saintman (Mar 5, 2011)

Its hard for me to say this but at this point of time I aint hoping much, just hoping that they would be mailing their decision soon so that I can get my life back!

By the way many have confirmed here that USC people have started mailing people; so did anyone receive anything in the last 2 days? Probably they are sending postal mails to make it worse!!

@ usc_hopeful

Did they call for an interview, how did it go? I've been told most of the people who sit for an interview get through.

Best wishes to all ..


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 5, 2011)

I live in LA , it should come to me first. Postman hasn't come yet today. I will let you know as soon as I get my rejection


----------



## saintman (Mar 5, 2011)

@ HI FILM
It makes more sense if they decide to e-mail!!


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 5, 2011)

Sure. But They still use letters. I dont know why.


----------



## saintman (Mar 5, 2011)

It would be cool to get rejected via postal mail after all this waiting & ****! Guess have to wait some more!!


----------



## Aglick (Mar 5, 2011)

@jconverse.  Where in AZ you from.  Im in new orleans for school but Im from mesa.  Also, I feel your pain, but you got to assume that they have their **** together.  After all, they wouldn't be ranked #1 in the world if they didn't know how to pick applicants.  Just have faith and know if your worth the acceptance, youll get it, if not do what it takes to get there and hopefully that will only make you a better person along the way.  That is the mindset I'm of.


----------



## usc_hopeful (Mar 5, 2011)

> Originally posted by saintman:
> Its hard for me to say this but at this point of time I aint hoping much, just hoping that they would be mailing their decision soon so that I can get my life back!
> 
> By the way many have confirmed here that USC people have started mailing people; so did anyone receive anything in the last 2 days? Probably they are sending postal mails to make it worse!!
> ...



They did, I got an e-mail notice to arrange a time, and had a 20 minute or so casual conversation. I thought it went pretty well at the time, of course after a few days you start second guessing your answers. USC was always my reach school, and I know how hard it is to get in, so I'm keeping my expectations realistic. But I don't think any of us should be giving up hope yet : ) It's still early in the decision making process!


----------



## SurferJon (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey guys, quick question. Does anyone know if USC's classes are going to teach us about the nature of the film industry, such as about business practices and whatnot? For my last quarter here at UCI, I have the option of taking either a class on "The Blockbuster" or a class on "Writing for Television." Not sure which I should take...

Here's their descriptions, btw:

FLM&MDA (S11) 190 THE BLOCKBUSTER STEIMER, L.

This course examines the history of the blockbuster film via an analysis of marketing tactics, exhibition strategies, financing options, and distribution patterns. In this course we will consider the manner in which the blockbuster inherits from previous formulas like the ?prestige picture? and tends towards the ?high concept? paradigm. We will also examines the specificities of the reception contexts for particular films and address the question of why films that were designed to be blockbusters have failed. This course necessitates a knowledge of film terminology but the approach to the films that we screen is more inclined to an analysis of films as products than toward formal analytics. Topics addressed in this class include: product placement, audience research, marketing: trailers, posters, tie-ins, soundtrack and score design, release patterns, casting considerations, and the tendency of producers to green light ?pre-sold? properties.

FLM&MDA (S11) 190 WRITING TELEVISION DAUCHAN, D.

A writing-intensive class, in which the TV drama format will be used to explore character, story-telling, and scene-development. Using The Wire as a model, we will compare and contrast its' n...ovelistic presentation to more traditional approaches. Weekly writing exercises and in-class free-writes will culminate in a television pilot treatment, teaser & first act.

Maybe I should make another thread for people who have gotten in so I don't clog up this thread with questions? What do you guys think?


----------



## Suskind (Mar 5, 2011)

Hello everyone! I've been accepted to USC Film Production for Fall 2011 and I'm now wondering how a short film is made in the graduate first year production course such as CTPR 507 or CTPR 508? 

Is it a (self-chosen or assigned) group that collaborates on a project, or does each student work on their own project, with help from their classmates? 

Thank you!


----------



## saintman (Mar 5, 2011)

Congrats Suskind! When did you get to hear the good news? Did you sit for an interview or you received direct acceptance?

Best Wishes ..


----------



## Suskind (Mar 6, 2011)

Thank you, @saintman! I was never interviewed and I was one of the first to hear about my acceptance, according to this board? I just got an email letting me know that I'm in on February 23rd.


----------



## Procallout (Mar 6, 2011)

> Originally posted by Suskind:
> I'm now wondering how a short film is made in the graduate first year production course such as CTPR 507 or CTPR 508?
> 
> Is it a (self-chosen or assigned) group that collaborates on a project, or does each student work on their own project, with help from their classmates?
> ...



Unless things have changed, there are a lot of chances to direct your own project(s) in 507/508. Basically you should direct at least one of your own scripts in the 4 shorts made in 507, but in terms of the group project, those scripts are chosen by faculty. In 508 you will write and direct, but there are lots of limitations on those (no sync, only 5 & 1/2 mins). I think the groups tend to be self chosen.


----------



## SurferJon (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey guys, in the second packet USC sent me, I noticed this:

"Your admission to the School of Cinematic Arts is contingent on your receipt of an admittance letter from the University's Director of Admission. If you have not already received it, you should received the letter by March 04, 2011."

Not sure if that's just for me or for everyone...


----------



## Suskind (Mar 6, 2011)

@Procallout 

Thanks a lot! Lessons in collaboration, I bet.


----------



## Creartive_Mind (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey can anyone tell me how important sticking to the 1000 word limit.... I have around 100  words extra in my SOP do you think that could be a problem ???

Anyone else with extra than 1000 words get in... ???


----------



## xenophilius (Mar 6, 2011)

> Originally posted by SurferJon:
> Hey guys, in the second packet USC sent me, I noticed this:
> 
> "Your admission to the School of Cinematic Arts is contingent on your receipt of an admittance letter from the University's Director of Admission. If you have not already received it, you should received the letter by March 04, 2011."
> ...



I got that too. I'm pretty sure they're just referring to the forms that were in the first packet. Nothing to worry about.



> Originally posted by Creartive_Mind:
> Hey can anyone tell me how important sticking to the 1000 word limit.... I have around 100  words extra in my SOP do you think that could be a problem ???
> 
> Anyone else with extra than 1000 words get in... ???



Mine was 1,500. The word count doesn't actually matter that much I don't think. It'd be silly if it did. I think they just don't want you to send something insanely long and boring.



> What do you guys think?



I'd definitely do the writing one. The Blockbuster one sounds like BS, unless you want to be a producer maybe, but the writing one sounds like fun, and you might get a good script out of it that you can send to agents and so on. (If you do a good job, that is.)


----------



## Mirpanda (Mar 6, 2011)

> Originally posted by Creartive_Mind:
> Hey can anyone tell me how important sticking to the 1000 word limit.... I have around 100  words extra in my SOP do you think that could be a problem ???
> 
> Anyone else with extra than 1000 words get in... ???



I didn't go over the word limit for the ps, but I did go over the page limit for the dialogue scene.  I couldn't cut the extra half page without sacrificing the integrity of the scene.  

I'm with Xenophilius.  The word limit is there to encourage concision- a tight and focused personal showcase.  If it's good, and exceeds the typically desired length for good reason, then it's okay.


----------



## Mirpanda (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey Suskind!  Congratulations and welcome to the board!


----------



## Suskind (Mar 6, 2011)

@Mirpanda! Thank you and thank you! Are you for sure planning on attending USC?


----------



## Suskind (Mar 6, 2011)

Also, I agree with @SurferJon, maybe there needs to be another thread for any questions about the school itself and not the admissions process?


----------



## mongoose (Mar 6, 2011)

Quick question for you all ---- did anyone submit an outline as a writing sample? (Option 1: An outline for a four-minute film that contains no dialogue. It can be fiction or non-fiction. The story has to be communicated visually.)

I'm just wondering if the word "outline" means something specific in terms of formatting.  Thank you!


----------



## Gordino (Mar 7, 2011)

Can anyone give out what number they called at USC to check on their status?  I'm one of the unfortunate few that are in limbo right now, no calls, emails, or letters.  I figured waht's the harm in calling, all they can tell me to do is wait for rejection letter.


----------



## saintman (Mar 7, 2011)

@Gordino

Similar case! Can you kindly pm me the number?

Thanks


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 7, 2011)

213.740.8358


----------



## Mirpanda (Mar 7, 2011)

> Originally posted by Suskind:
> @Mirpanda! Thank you and thank you! Are you for sure planning on attending USC?



Most definitely.  I visited USC last October and fell so in love with it that I didn't bother applying anywhere else.


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't like postman. He brings NOTHING.


----------



## Aglick (Mar 7, 2011)

> 213.740.8358


If you call, make sure to post what they tell you! Good luck everyone


----------



## saintman (Mar 7, 2011)

> HI FILM


 Remember "Postman always" comes "twice"!


----------



## Gordino (Mar 7, 2011)

I called and the woman that answered went to check on my application and told me after a lengthy wait that my application had gone to committee and that no final decision had been made on it yet.  She told me that I should hear something "soon" within the next week or two.  I'm hoping that this is really the case, not just a nice way to keep from telling me I got the boot.


----------



## Gordino (Mar 7, 2011)

And thanks for the number HI FILM!


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 7, 2011)

I also called them on Friday. That woman told me I should be hearing until this Friday because of the same reason she told you. She said they just finished reviewing applications. We will see and I will wait for the postman's second coming.


----------



## saintman (Mar 7, 2011)

Best wishes Gordino, guessing the reply would be same for everyone!

  I sincerely hope that they would come up with conclusive something soon, 1-2 weeks or whatever that signifies!!


----------



## saintman (Mar 7, 2011)

@ HI FILM

So they will be mailing by this Friday? Any idea if they would go for e/snail or both??


----------



## Gordino (Mar 7, 2011)

Looks like those of us remaining should be hearing back around the same time then.  That postman can't arrive soon enough.


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 7, 2011)

she told me we should be hearing until March 11 but She didn't even ask my name.


----------



## Gordino (Mar 7, 2011)

The woman I talked to made it sound like we'd see a change in our online status soon, "we're in the process of updating the status messages right now" but didn't say how we would get any further info.  She did take my name and checked it against something in her computer, but wouldn't or couldn't give me anything further.


----------



## Procallout (Mar 7, 2011)

I was thinking, if USC's reviewing apps in 2 batches (or more), its strange nobody's been rejected on this forum given the math we're dealing with in terms of admissions. Unless USC keeps everyone's app open/active until the very end. honestly, i feel like their leading us on.


----------



## Gordino (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah, the pessimist in me feels that I'm just in some rejected holding area, with USC just holding out until the last minute in case they want to throw me on the waitlist.  It's odd that we haven't heard about any rejections yet, but then again, how hard would it be for them to tell the rest of us we didn't make it?


----------



## saintman (Mar 7, 2011)

For whatever it is worth; I was told a week back all the candidates were selected then. That means decisions are made & we should hear something soon (hard to categorize)!

Anyway best wishes to all of us ..


----------



## saintman (Mar 7, 2011)

Logically speaking Gordino is right! But remember we are talking of movies here, anyway even you are waitlisted you can still join USC (Spring), not bad, huh!!


----------



## Gordino (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey, I'd take Spring admission at this point!  

It just adds to the agony of waiting that four different people can call and get four different answers.  Not much we can do though, just sit and wait and eventually we'll hear something.


----------



## jamesc (Mar 7, 2011)

nothing in the mail for norcal


----------



## birdie7 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi All...

So I have been watching this forum for awhile and have been in the same boat as everyone on here.
A very excruciating experience. 
But I just called the school and this is what I was told. 
A woman, in the admissions office looked up my information and told me a decision had been made and was already sent out or will be sent out this week. 
I also inquired about why my status on the website had been the same since January and she told me that they had received all my materials and hadn't updated the site. 
I was told by a professor that rejections might go out later as they make final decisions/waitlist's and then see who is gonna come. They are in a scrabble and are very disorganized about stuff at the end. 
But who knows... Last year I know a friend of mine was rejected and then a week later was excepted into the Spring semester. I think we can't give up hope yet and that they have made alot of the decisions by now, if not all of them. So we'll see...hoping and praying! Best of luck to everyone!!


----------



## usc_hopeful (Mar 7, 2011)

I CAN LOGIN THE CAMEL LINK!!!!!


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 7, 2011)

It means you will be notified soon.


----------



## birdie7 (Mar 7, 2011)

What is the camel link?? That sounds funny- lol


----------



## Aglick (Mar 7, 2011)

> Originally posted by usc_hopeful:
> I CAN LOGIN THE CAMEL LINK!!!!!



i hate you so much...but congrats.  I hope I can say the same in the near future.


----------



## Procallout (Mar 7, 2011)

> Originally posted by usc_hopeful:
> I CAN LOGIN THE CAMEL LINK!!!!!



hey! would you mind checking your applyyourself website status? And let us know if it says "your decision has been made etc etc" instead of "your materials are under review?"

btw, CONGRATS!!!! I bet your getting innnnnnn


----------



## Procallout (Mar 7, 2011)

> Originally posted by birdie7:
> What is the camel link?? That sounds funny- lol



yeah no kidding right? 
this is the link, if you can log-in, you're probably in! Gotta use your USC id tho, not the apply yourself ID!

https://camel2.usc.edu/AdmGrad...ication/Default.aspx


----------



## usc_hopeful (Mar 7, 2011)

@Aglick, I realized after I posted that it was kind of heartless, but I really do hope you hear some good news SOON : ), and thanks for the congrats!

@Procallout, my status still says it's been forwarded for academic review, which I noted that change back on Friday. I definitely haven't been able to clear that camel link until after noonish EST time today, and I've probably been trying everyday since February. So they're definitely still adding folks. Thanks for the congrats as well!


----------



## Procallout (Mar 7, 2011)

@usc_hopeful

Crazy! Now that I think about I totally remember you mentioning your change in status. I think I replied to ya about how mine has been the same for-ev-errrr. Blah. Thanks so much for the info


----------



## birdie7 (Mar 7, 2011)

@Procallout

Ok, cool I'll check. Have to search now for my USC ID!! 

Congrats USC Hopeful!!!! 

Sending us all good vibes


----------



## Aglick (Mar 7, 2011)

@usc_hopeful haha no worries my friend.  You should be thrilled.  Live it up.


----------



## Kingphil (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey guys I have a question, how do you know your official USC ID to check the camel link if you have not recieved an acceptance letter? Does anyone know how to find the official USC ID so I can check if I can log into the Camel link?!? THANKS IN ADVANCE!!!


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 7, 2011)

Kingphil, you should have received an e-mail including your ID just after you submit your application


----------



## That Masked Man (Mar 8, 2011)

I have nothing of interest to add to the thread, other than 1) still can't login and 2) no email and 3) no snail mail.

Snail Mail?....Really, USC?


----------



## saintman (Mar 8, 2011)

Same here! It seems you are not alone!!


----------



## Gordino (Mar 8, 2011)

Yup, just waiting to see if we hear anything by this Friday, hopefully we'll find out one way or another by then.


----------



## mongoose (Mar 8, 2011)

Thought I'd bump this up for people, since there have been many questions:

https://camel2.usc.edu/AdmGradCertification/ <-- The "camel" link, which brings you to the Intent to Enroll page if you have been admitted. Your USC ID was emailed to you just after you submitted your application online (email subject line: "IMPORTANT: Your USC ID is enclosed").

https://app.applyyourself.com/?id=USC-GRAD <-- The application link, where you can log-in with your assigned PIN and see your application's status.

No changes to report on my status, either.


----------



## Mirpanda (Mar 8, 2011)

> Originally posted by mongoose:
> Thought I'd bump this up for people, since there have been many questions:
> 
> https://camel2.usc.edu/AdmGradCertification/ <-- The "camel" link, which brings you to the Intent to Enroll page if you have been admitted. Your USC ID was emailed to you just after you submitted your application online (email subject line: "IMPORTANT: Your USC ID is enclosed").
> ...



Just wanted to add this to mongoose's post:

Make sure when you use the "camel link" to input your USC ID  _without_ the dashes.  One of our members here was actually accepted, but worried he might not be because he couldn't log in to the "camel link."  It turns out that he was entering his USC ID _with_ the dashes.  

Hope you guys hear soon!


----------



## birdie7 (Mar 8, 2011)

@ SurferJon 
@ Insearch of 

Can you guys log into the Camel Link?? 

SurferJon, I know you said you still couldn't. 

Insearch of, wondering cause your accepted for the Spring '12, if you can log in. 

Cheers!! 

@Procallout... Thanks for the link, it didn't work, but keeping the faith


----------



## saintman (Mar 8, 2011)

I still cant log in! Anyway for the sake of sanity, if it is Jan 15, 1984 how do I write it?

011585 

I know its stupid but bear with me!!


----------



## SurferJon (Mar 8, 2011)

> Originally posted by birdie7:
> @ SurferJon
> @ Insearch of
> 
> ...


I couldn't login because I was using the dashes, as Mirpanda pointed out. I can login to the camel link just fine now. I'm not sure when I could first login since I was doing it wrong the whole time.


----------



## jamesc (Mar 8, 2011)

> Originally posted by saintman:
> I still cant log in! Anyway for the sake of sanity, if it is Jan 15, 1984 how do I write it?
> 
> 011585
> ...



I think that format is correct, but it should be 011584


----------



## saintman (Mar 8, 2011)

@jamesc
Thanks!


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 8, 2011)

did postman bring anything today?


----------



## saintman (Mar 8, 2011)

No update yet! Same as ever!!


----------



## JKL (Mar 8, 2011)

The Wait is Killing me. Logic tells me that I've probably been rejected... but my heart tells me that there's still hope...


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 8, 2011)

I got my rejection letter today. Finally. My roommate called me to let me know. I have interviews with AFI and Columbia ahead. Good luck to all...


----------



## Gordino (Mar 9, 2011)

Sorry to hear that HI FILM.  I didn't get anything yesterday, but seeing as how I'm on the east coast and you're in LA, my fate may only be a day or two away.  Good luck with the your other interviews!


----------



## saintman (Mar 9, 2011)

Being an international applicant I would have to wait 3-4 days!!


----------



## Gordino (Mar 9, 2011)

It's too bad USC apparently hasn't mastered the art of the e-mail, I hear those things are pretty much instantaneous.


----------



## Procallout (Mar 9, 2011)

@HI FILM
Sorry to hear about USC...I have a feeling i'll be in the same boat. Good luck with the interviews!


----------



## Gordino (Mar 9, 2011)

@ HI FILM

Did your online status change?


----------



## saintman (Mar 9, 2011)

Mine still says "We are reviewing your application. The status of your application is updated daily and/or as changes occur to your file. Because of the volume of materials we receive, please note that it typically requires 8-10 business days from the date of receipt for documents (such as transcripts) to be processed into your file."

I have no clue what to deduce, just hope they have't forgotten or cancelled my application in the first place; which would be tragic!!

Best wishes to you all ..


----------



## jamesc (Mar 9, 2011)

> Originally posted by HI FILM:
> I got my rejection letter today. Finally. My roommate called me to let me know. I have interviews with AFI and Columbia ahead. Good luck to all...



Sorry to hear HI FILM .  Looks like my rejection letter should be in the mail today as well.  

Congrats and good luck with the AFI and Columbia interviews!!  I've met quite a few directors, editors and cinematographers from AFI, all are working professionals in the industry.


----------



## Anomen1985 (Mar 9, 2011)

jamesc - what do you think of USC MFA Film Production vs AFI's MFA Directing program?  i'm pretty torn between the two...


----------



## saintman (Mar 9, 2011)

Can anyone confirm their application status; mine still says "We are reviewing your application. The status of your application is updated daily and/or as changes occur to your file. Because of the volume of materials we receive, please note that it typically requires 8-10 business days from the date of receipt for documents (such as transcripts) to be processed into your file."

Thanks


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 9, 2011)

My online status didn't change. It is  'sent to academic decision' for ages. Guys please call and be sure about your status of your application. Ask them if they already received your apps. Anything can happen. Don't leave it to chance


----------



## Gordino (Mar 9, 2011)

Mine says "Your file has been forwarded to the academic department for review and an admission decision. You may check this system periodically for updates, and if the academic department requires additional information or renders an admission decision, you will be contacted."

It's been on this for months now.  I'm interested to see if HI FILM's says the same or if it changed with the arrival of his letter.


----------



## saintman (Mar 9, 2011)

It seems my application status hasn't changed at all (it has been same for as long I can remember) or at least for surely its different than what you guys can see in your respective pages! Effin frikking me out. In one hand they told me that all the decisions have been made on the other hand it seems they haven't even started reviewing my application. Probably some sort off a bloody joke!


----------



## jamesc (Mar 9, 2011)

> Originally posted by Anomen1985:
> jamesc - what do you think of USC MFA Film Production vs AFI's MFA Directing program?  i'm pretty torn between the two...



Hey Anomen.  Before I delve into my personal opinion, just FYI, I have two friends currently enrolled for USC MFA MPT and have spoken at length with several others who've graduated.  I've met and lunched with three graduated AFI students (2 directors, 1 cinematographer) during film fests and have a close friend who graduated with an MFA in Editing who is now making six figures working on features and television.  So my advice comes from those limited sources 

I view USC MFA as a general filmmaking course.  During the orientation, they re-affirmed this as they want all their filmmakers to be well rounded and so you'll get your hands dirty doing a bit of everything.  This works really well for some people, but not as well for others.

USC is also incredibly competitive and I'd say 80-90% of the students entering want to be a Director, but only 20-30% will end up directing their Thesis.  The remainder need to either pivot and focus on something else (editing, sound, etc.) or ... be stuck.  There are a lot of competitions at the school (i.e. screenplay competitions, pitches, etc.) and you really are fighting  for talent and production funds from your fellow students.  I wouldn't call it cut-throat, but I'd say you should be ready to fight your way to the top.  The upside is that if you do come out on top, you can rest assured that you are damn good .


AFI is much more specialized.  Directors focus on the  directing track, Cinematographers on cinematography, Editors on editing.  Because of that, competition isn't quite as fierce and everyone always is on course to become great at what they're passionate about.  Thus, rounding up people for thesis is a bit more balanced as everyone already has their roles established.  On top of that, if you're a director, you get to focus on just that, Directing.  The directors and cinematographers I've met at festivals are all working in the industry, and I've heard an AFI degree carries a lot of weight in the industry.

At then end of the day, a degree from either school is highly prestigious and both will open a lot of doors for you as a filmmaker.  The rest will depend on your personal drive and ambitions.

I would personally pick USC over AFI because I grew up playing sports and like the thrill of competition.  But seeing as how I didn't apply to AFI and I'm most likely receiving my rejection letter in the mail from USC in an hour, I don't have the luxury of such a choice


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 9, 2011)

Gordino mine is same with yours.


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 9, 2011)

I copied and pasted below what I have on USC page:

"Your file has been forwarded to the academic department for review and an admission decision. You may check this system periodically for updates, and if the academic department requires additional information or renders an admission decision, you will be contacted."


----------



## That Masked Man (Mar 9, 2011)

Still nothing in my mailbox, for any who may care to know lol

I agree that it would have been better if they had sent out the acceptance and rejection EMAILS at the same time.

BUT, I'm not on the faculty or admissions panels at USC and I don't know what is required for them to process things and get them out in a timely manner. Therefore, I give them the benefit of the doubt when it comes to informing us.

....but snail mail?


----------



## Anomen1985 (Mar 10, 2011)

jamesc - thanks for the rundown on the two schools.  i'm so confused - i already have an undergraduate degree in film from nyu, so AFI's more specialized tracks seem very attractive, but then again, USC is USC..


----------



## saintman (Mar 10, 2011)

I've been told to wait for one/two weeks for final decisions. At first I was told to check my mail-box for their mail, when I said I didn't receive any I was asked to wait. ****ing frikking me out.

How many of you have received notification in the last two day?


----------



## Gordino (Mar 10, 2011)

Still in the dark, same as you.  I'm hoping no news is good news but it gets harder to believe that as the days drag on.


----------



## creativetype (Mar 10, 2011)

@saintman

Do you mean they aske dyou to check you snail mailbox or your email box?


----------



## creativetype (Mar 10, 2011)

@saintman

Let's try that again:

Do you mean they asked you to check your snail mailbox or your email box?


----------



## Aglick (Mar 10, 2011)

I could be wrong, but I think theres something very telling in a post that I believe I read in the accepted students forum. One of the people posted that they got a letter saying that their acceptance is contingent upon getting a receipt from admissions which they should have received by march 4th. They are also having a mandatory admitted students day on April 8th.  I feel like they probably sent the acceptance letters out already so that people could start making plans...


----------



## saintman (Mar 10, 2011)

I doubt the person who I talked to knew too much. I was asked to check my (e) mail box, only when I said I didn't receive any mail from them I was asked to wait for one-two weeks for decisions (didn't clarify whether snail or e; though it was added later that being an international applicant chances are there I would receive an e-mail).

My application status is still that fkn we are reviewing your application ****!!

Best luck to you guys ..


----------



## saintman (Mar 10, 2011)

Aglick has an extremely valid point. Would anyone care to call them up & ask if they are done with sending acceptance mails. By the way 10 days ago I was told that all the decisions have been made. 

Anyway now I'm stuck with this, in all probability I didn't even make it, to make the matter even worse I've a series of extremely important works lined up. But guess what, I just can't fkn concentrate .. JUST FKN  CANT ...


----------



## jamesc (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

Received an email from USC at 10:00am PST.  I've been waitlisted for Fall!!!  Hooray!  I thought for sure I'd be getting my rejection letter snail mail today.  

I cannot log into the camel link (since I'm waitlisted), had heard nothing back from them at all and my online status hasn't changed.  So hopefully there's good news left for others who are waiting 

Finally... I can say I've been accepted to USC


----------



## Gordino (Mar 10, 2011)

Congrats jamesc!!  Looks like there's hope for us all!


----------



## FilmClassicGirl (Mar 10, 2011)

Congrats, jamesc! I'm still waiting to hear something...


----------



## creativetype (Mar 10, 2011)

@jamesc

So,so happy for you! You really deserve this as you have been so generous with posting information for the rest of us!


----------



## saintman (Mar 10, 2011)

Heartiest congratulations, jamesc!!


----------



## mongoose (Mar 10, 2011)

> Originally posted by creativetype:
> @jamesc
> 
> So,so happy for you! You really deserve this as you have been so generous with posting information for the rest of us!



My thoughts exactly.  CONGRATS jamesc!


----------



## Aglick (Mar 10, 2011)

Congrats jamesc. Like everyone else has commented before me, its good to know that you were accepted after all of your helpful contributions via postings.  Live it up.


----------



## HI FILM (Mar 10, 2011)

Congrats jamesc


----------



## brightlight (Mar 10, 2011)

Ugh, received rejection email today for directing. Just wanted to provide an "update" in case anyone wanted to keep track. 


It arrived at 4:33 pm ET.


----------



## Procallout (Mar 10, 2011)

> Originally posted by brightlight:
> Ugh, received rejection email today for directing. It arrived at 4:33 pm ET.



MAN, sorry about that Brightlight. Still nothing in my email, or east coast mailbox. UGHHHHH


----------



## mongoose (Mar 10, 2011)

@brightlight Forgive me for asking what may be a stupid question, but I'm a little confused when you say that you were specifically rejected for directing. At USC, are we competing against the general applicant pool? Or do they group us based on whatever interest (directing/editing/cinematography) we expressed in our application?

VERY sorry to hear that you didn't get in!  Thank you so much for posting to let us know.


----------



## brian herzog (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm sorry to hear about the rejection. I am going to apply for directing in sept for spring, and am interested to know where people are at "skills wise" when applying. What do you guys know about the accepted  applicants? and what was your application like? Why do you think you were not accepted. let me know your thoughts. i would greatly appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## Mirpanda (Mar 10, 2011)

> Originally posted by jamesc:
> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Received an email from USC at 10:00am PST.  I've been waitlisted for Fall!!!  Hooray!  I thought for sure I'd be getting my rejection letter snail mail today.
> ...



YAY!  Congratulations Jamesc!  I'm so happy you made it.


----------



## R. Sid (Mar 10, 2011)

Got the rejection letter three hours back. MFA film production. Best of luck for those still in the running.


----------



## mongoose (Mar 10, 2011)

Bad mailbox day. Yet another Bed Bath & Beyond ad...and an official rejection letter.  

Feel pretty crappy, but so glad to get on with my life. Now, time for working on a reapplication for spring!!


----------



## Mirpanda (Mar 10, 2011)

Aw, I'm sorry you guys got bad news HI FILM, brightlight, R.Sid and mongoose.   But I am glad that you guys finally heard  _something_ and can now plan what's next.  Best wishes to each of you, whether with your applications to other schools or the reapplication process for USC Spring 2012.


----------



## nirenabhav (Mar 10, 2011)

USC rejected a couple of hours ago. Best of luck to everyone else


----------



## R. Sid (Mar 10, 2011)

Misery does love company indeed. Sorry to fellow rejects. And thanks Mirpanda, your application was really good, no wonder you got in. Hopefully ill see you there next year .


----------



## Dimos (Mar 10, 2011)

Got my rejection email today. This is my 2nd rejection from masters program in a row. Not too phased but I definitely want to give it at least one more shot for the spring 2012 term and apply for the Sept 1 deadline.

Is there anyone that is willing to give me some personal advice or share their application with me?? Let me know cause it looks like I need help lol. Thanks!


----------



## saintman (Mar 10, 2011)

Got rejected, best wishes to everyone who has made it ..


----------



## Gordino (Mar 11, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the rejection e-mails everyone.  I just got one from UCLA yesterday but as of yet haven't heard anything from USC.  I imagine it coming any day now as I check my e-mail a couple of times an hour!  What makes it worse is that I know the school is three hours behind me, so it'll be awhile before anything hits.


----------



## Gordino (Mar 11, 2011)

Just checked my youtube stats, apparently my admission video, which they had looked at back around Feb 8th, has been looked at two more times on March 8th.  I hope that's a sign my app is still in the running.  Anyone else getting more hits?


----------



## Aglick (Mar 11, 2011)

@gordino I got a few more hits - still havent heard back from USC through.  I just assume the hits are from other people.  Btw, if your interested in sharing your video I'd love to watch.  My link is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWAk0Fv8qAk if anyone wants to see.


----------



## Gordino (Mar 11, 2011)

I did like yours Aglick, especially the look you were able to get with the film.  That look is something I wish I could get with my Canon XL2, as I've never really gotten to play around with actual film.

This is the one I used for my Chapman admission, though I submitted a shorter version of this for USC, I like the longer version better.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rq2Ua7nvXAM


----------



## M Dawg (Mar 11, 2011)

I doomed myself by submitting a trailer:

http://vimeo.com/19445097

and lighting reel:

http://vimeo.com/19544455

I wish I had the chops to do a successful short, but I've really struggled with past attempts.  I definitely need more structure and that's one of the many reasons why film school is so appealing to me.


----------



## jamesc (Mar 11, 2011)

Very sorry to those who didn't get in .  Would have been great to meet everyone in person.

I strongly encourage everyone to re-apply, as this is was my third attempt at applying to USC.  A few tips I have picked up:

1.) Your personal statement is probably 90% of the reason you will be accepted.  Don't write to impress them, write to express yourself and who you are.  Be clever, and at the same time, try to separate yourself from the pack.  You can write about your passion for film and how you've wanted to make films since you were two years old, but there's a good chance all the other 600-900 applicants have the same ambition.  So try to describe your passion creatively.

2.) Photo submission is strongly encouraged over the film submission.  When I was at the Orientation meeting, the Vice Dean even suggested this because he said that while professors try to stay objective when watching film, since they are film professors, the quality, framing, composition and everything will still be in the back of their minds.  Most of the people I know who has been accepted have submitted the photo option.  Last year I submitted a short-film but this year switched to the photo submission option.

This was my visual submission this year:

Narrative: https://docs.google.com/viewer...=en&authkey=CPaEifcI
Slideshow: http://s1222.photobucket.com/a...?albumview=slideshow

Last Year's submission (5 min video):
http://vimeo.com/6319641

3.) Focus on telling stories.  Your portfolio matters less to them than your storytelling as USC professors would rather train and educate strong story tellers over strong technical competence.  Between my two applications, I did learn a lot about the technical aspects of film, but I also focused on strongly on honing my story telling.  I watched a lot of films and started to analyze the different ways they approached establishing empathy for their characters, weaving the inner and outer splines and different rythms they used throughout.  I tried practicing and refining my story telling skills by trying to tell stories to my friends, then trying to tell the same story to random people Ie met.   If they story was well told and had something unviersally appealing about them, I could get the same reaction from everyone.  If not, well then I'd have to figure out what I was doing wrong.


All that being said, if you can't already tell from my Narrative or these posts, I am a very, very weak prose writer.  I've always been strong in math and engineering (8 years as a software developer), but terrible at grammar, languages and writing.  The good news is that screenplays aren't entirely prose, so I figure can squeak by on a solid story.  

However, given that the USC application is strongly prose based, chances were stacked against me.  Or I guess what I'm saying is that I guarantee you, YOU are better at writing than I am.  So just focus on story and you'll have a great chance of being accepted   Hope that helps.


----------



## kwokts (Mar 11, 2011)

before I wrote the personal statement, I've probably read the above advise from jamesc more than fifty times. It really is just how I wrote mine...be sincerely personal and freely creative...and I got accepted


----------



## creativetype (Mar 11, 2011)

Jamesc, you rock!

Question:  For those who were rejected do you think it is wise to resubmit a partially revised application rather than leave USC with the already once rejected stuff?  I know that USC keeps the applications for those that would like to be reconsidered for the spring term.

Thanks for your continuing help and advice.


----------



## denverfilm (Mar 11, 2011)

Congrats to those who have gotten in first of all.  I have yet to receive any letters or email about my status.  

I called 2 weeks ago and they said decisions were going out then, yet I have still yet to hear.  Might this mean I am still in the running? Or is my letter just taking forever to get to Denver?  I know many people have been getting different answers.

I check the mail everyday, its not a fun process by any means.


----------



## creativetype (Mar 11, 2011)

@denverfilm

You are probably still in the running because rejections were sent by email yesterday.


----------



## denverfilm (Mar 11, 2011)

ALL rejections?  Obviously NOT every applicant is on this forum.  Where did you get that information?


----------



## Aglick (Mar 11, 2011)

Still haven't heard anything, email, snail mail, phone, text message.  However, I just called the offices.  I was offered a job with Disney that I needed to respond to by today.  I planned to decline if I got into USC but accept if I didn't.  Even though I told them this info they wouldn't tell me the status of my application.  Ended up declining the position, even though I feel like rejection is in my near future. Guess I couldn't find it in my heart to give up hope just yet...


----------



## That Masked Man (Mar 11, 2011)

Add me to the list of people who still haven't heard anything via snail mail or email and who are quite confused.

Have a good weekend, everybody. Try not to think about it.

Yeah, right.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Mar 12, 2011)

James!!  Congrats!!

It's been awhile since I was on here because I had to go into preproduction on my second project before spring break because I shoot right when I get back.  (I'm home on the east coast for a week).  

James-spring is a great time to start.  The first semester goes by very quickly and the second is VERY busy, so if you start in the Spring, you have summer to recoup.  It's nice, let me tell you.  We are all excited.  

Someone posted this back a bit:

"Hello everyone! I've been accepted to USC Film Production for Fall 2011 and I'm now wondering how a short film is made in the graduate first year production course such as CTPR 507 or CTPR 508? 

Is it a (self-chosen or assigned) group that collaborates on a project, or does each student work on their own project, with help from their classmates? 

Thank you!"

A note about 507-you will shoot 3 things:  a scene from an existing screenplay(that you will have read and analyzed but never seen the actual film).  There isn't really anything technical about it, as it is an exercise in directing actors.  
Then, you will shoot your P1, which cannot have synced dialogue.  You have to write, direct, shoot, edit, and do sound design.  But you can have PA's help you with lighting and recording sound.
Lastly, which is where I am, you will shoot your P2-you CAN have crew.  You are encouraged to work with people in your section, so after you see your fellow classmate's P1 projects, you can pick them to write, shoot, edit, produce, or do sound design.  But you must direct it.  

In 508, you are put into predetermined trios.  Each person writes and directs their own film.  The second person is the Producer, editor, and sound design.  The third is is the cinematographer.  Then you rotate.

Okay, that was long.  But I hope that helps you guys out!

See you at the admitted students day, if any of you are going!!


----------



## Harry Locke IV (Mar 12, 2011)

This forum is such an amazing community, I'm glad to see it's still around. 

I remember making this account my sophomore year of undergrad and learning so much about the admissions process from the active members of the time. Oddly enough, I had forgotten all about it when it came time for me to go through the actual USC admissions process.

I just got my acceptance letter this past Friday and will graduate from undergrad in June, it has been an absolute whirlwind period for me. 

Best of luck to those who were not accepted,I'm sure the same initiative and drive that led you to apply in the first place will help you do what needs to be done in the re-application process, or mark success through your own path. Passion, creativity, and talent opens many doors, paths, channels, and avenues!


----------



## Aglick (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm officially a film school reject.  Remarkably, whatever disappointment I felt was heavily outweighed by the joy that came in knowing my wait was over.  Best of luck to the rest of you.


----------



## Procallout (Mar 13, 2011)

Any idea if decisions via email are only going out to international applicants?  I'm located on the east coast so I know snail mail might take a bit longer to get into my mailbox. Was really hoping I might get an email.


----------



## Gordino (Mar 14, 2011)

As far as I can see there isn't much of a rhyme or reason to the decisions flowing out of USC.  Some people get e-mails even if they're in the States, some get snail mail.  

I still haven't heard anything one way or another.  That does away with them saying everyone would know by Friday.


----------



## Procallout (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks Gordino. Had another day without anything in my email or mailbox.


----------



## Gordino (Mar 14, 2011)

Same here.   I can only hope that means we're still in the running.


----------



## That Masked Man (Mar 14, 2011)

My long-suspected rejection letter has finally arrived.

Good luck to all of you still in the running, I hope the "unlikely" turns into an "amazing surprise" for you.


----------



## Gordino (Mar 15, 2011)

That Masked Man, sorry to hear about the letter.  I'm just a little further east than you so perhaps my letter is only a day or two away.


----------



## Dimos (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey, also a recent reject this year. I'm wondering if anyone that got accepted are willing to share their personal statement/application with me? I want to apply one more time for the Spring 2012 term and after being rejected twice for the masters program I'd really appreciate any help I can get! PM or reply if anyone is willing to! Thanks


----------



## Casually Hot Guy (Mar 15, 2011)

For what it's worth to all you USC Film Production hopefuls, I'm a screenwriting MFA applicant still in the dark. When I called last Friday they said they were still sending out decision letters. 

Anyway, good luck to all of you.


----------



## Gordino (Mar 16, 2011)

Finally got my rejection letter in the mail yesterday.  Two down, one to go.  Not really sure why an e-mail couldn't have been sent out a week or two ago letting me know that.  Oh well.  Good luck to everyone that hasn't heard back yet!


----------



## saintman (Mar 16, 2011)

@Gordino

I believe international applicants get rejected via e-mail (can vouch for that). Locals are lucky enough to get an official snail mail!!


----------



## jamesc (Mar 19, 2011)

Very sorry for all those who didn't get in.  Please re-apply next term if you're not already getting another MFA, persistence pays off with USC.

For anyone who hasn't heard back yet, I received my official letter yesterday and it was post-marked on March 14th.   Best of luck to anyone still waiting!


----------



## creativetype (Mar 20, 2011)

Those who received rejection letters--did they recommend you apply again because many of their successful students have applied a few times.  Just wondering if the letter is stock.

Thanks


----------

